# Bobposting / Chloe Elselvier Solanders / Miss Voice Training / Chloey Hoey / Bob Smith / Huai Ze Dong



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Sep 16, 2021)

Miss Voice Training a.k.a Chloe is a twitter troon that has risen to prominence by offering do-it-yourself hormone therapy to children, along with coaching on how to fake a feminine voice.

Or as he calls it, "pink-pilling minors".

He openly admits to both middle-manning sex hormones to children and providing information on how to order the hormones themselves. The discord server he runs for "voice training" is full of children- a cursory search for words like "parents" or "school" finds hundreds of results each. The discord is full of children airing pubescent grievances and complaining about their parents or school while strangers on the internet pull the wool over their eyes, trying to convince them to buy homebrew hormones and inject themselves with it- don't tell your parents! Chloe is not shy about advocating for them to circumvent the law and their family to get on hormones. He usually maintains a thin facade that he is simply "pointing out resources" for plausible deniability, but is clearly involved in the distribution himself.










Spoiler: Further Examples, Face



























What does DIY hormones mean? In his own words, "bathtub estrogen". Chloe advocates for others to try to make hormones at home and distribute them to children. This is obviously fucked up- there are no quality controls, and thus no guarantee these kids aren't injecting contaminated junk instead of hormones, and no guarantees that the hormones aren't mixed to bad concentrations, etc. Some of these "bathtub estrogen" suppliers are simple sketchy importers, but some of them are being made from scratch by incompetent people following internet blog posts. Outside of the obvious dangers of fucking with childrens' hormone balances during the precarious period of puberty, this creature is helping distribute hormones of unknown quality with god knows what additional health risks. All behind their parents' backs, remember.

Of course, he also injects the "bathtub estrogen" himself.












Spoiler: Bathtub Estrogen Nonsense





















Despite larping as a voice coach, Chloe's masculine voice consistently breaks through and he usually resorts to talking very quietly in a weak voice to hide this. Hours of livestreams are available demonstrating this, along with voice clips that are archived here.

Chloe is continually and hideously horny online, but on occasion admits that he isn't actually in the mood much. This stunted sex drive even while deliberately engaging with sexual content is a classic side-effect of HRT. Despite this, he runs the usual trans pre-requisite OnlyFans page. Hopefully none of you are degenerate enough to gain access, and we will never see its contents.

UPDATE EDIT 1: Some psycopath on the forum did gain access to Bob's onlyfans, and posted it to the Keffels thred (WARNING, NSFL).
It also turns out Bob had an "EroMe" account (WARNING, NSFL), where he posted pornography of himself, including "sounding" with a headphone cord. Apparently, his discord (which is full of minors) was in on this lore, as he had a headphone plug emote available on the discord server.







How is this junkie-skin mr. skeltal pic supposed to attract people to pay real money?



Spoiler: Small Sample of Fake Horniness


















He fucking named himself after a video game character.





His legal name is still unknown, but he calls himself Chloe Elselvier Solanders. Prior to Chloe, he went by Bob Smith online, apparently his minecraft username. According to his youtube channel which features a video he states is his first time injecting hormones, he has been on HRT for 11 months at the time of this post. He is Chinese by descent, Canadian by citizenship.



Spoiler: 
Misc. Images















Attached is an archive of all of the discord channels I have access to (NSFW channels require permissions). There is a huge amount of information to dig through so pitching in is greatly appreciated. They have stated their desire to have a thread, so you can bet they'll read this eventually.

UPDATE EDIT 2:
Yep, Bob read the whole thread, and posted a good deal of cope on Twitter. This happened months after the initial OP, while the thread was still in Prospering Grounds, meaning Bob had to make an account in order to see it. Hi Bob!

Now, to catch everyone up to speed-

Bob had a feud with Destiny, who called him a pedophile repeatedly for deliberately grooming children for hormone treatment/sexual reassignment.


It turned out that the notorious Keffels (failed Canadian transexual porn dominatrix turned failed communist politican turned twitch streamer/lolcow) is in a serious relationship with Bob.

Null featured Bob in the MATI stream on Keffels:




(Clipped Archive Coming Soon)


After the overturning of Roe v. Wade by the United States Supreme Court, Bob came out in support of women self-dosing with poison to instigate abortions if they were unable to legally acquire one in their state.


And finally, Keffels went ballistic after going into hiding at a local hotel in the wake of a swatting attempt and being tracked down and sent pizzas anonymously, resulting in Keffels attempting to get Kiwi Farms removed from the internet and the people who doxed him arrested. Keffels stated that the Canadian police were actively monitoring the thread, so KiwiFarms moderators moved this thread to Internet Famous so it could be with Keffels' thread and be publicly available to Canadian police (Hi, gents.  Really sorry you have to put up with reading all this.) A thread banner was instated on Keffels' thread, including a link to here.

UPDATE 3: Doxed. 



				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			





Spoiler: Direct Links and Archives



Open admission of middle-manning orders of sex hormones for children: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1429001636815327238#m
Archive: https://archive.md/vdDB2

Admits to getting children bathtub estrogen: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1402154246783455233#m
Archive: https://archive.md/aPIA7

Giving advice on making bathtub estrogen: https://curiouscat.qa/bobposting/post/1238557226
Archive: https://archive.md/UhCdE

Grooms minors into taking sketchy drugs lol so funny: https://nitter.net/Staroxvia/status/1439040037367140361#m
Archive: https://archive.md/7ne1A

"my bathtub estrogen empire": https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1438675596033277960#m
Archive: https://archive.md/hkSNr

He injects the bathtub estrogen himself: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1424188064868536323#m
Archive: https://archive.md/G6G0q

Bathtub estrogen and gross selfie: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1422399181595889672#m
Archive: https://archive.md/N6A0V

Doesn't groom children, just grooms children: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1396326217314308097#m
Archive: https://archive.md/zWxJc

DM me to order bathtub estrogen: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1395823007352856578#m
Archive: https://archive.md/fwwnj

Name dox: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1436556175961563136#m
Archive: https://archive.md/FxUF7
Tweet backing up name dox with old account screencap: https://nitter.net/materialistwife/status/1361735672843939840

Pinned thread on DIY hormone treatments, voice training, etc.: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1433188084502331395#m
Archive: https://archive.md/T8Nx9

Thinks children creating their own HRT chems and self-medicating with them is a natural reaction to not being given HRT by their parents: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1437987037253017601#m
Archive: https://archive.md/ktWST

Thinks children consenting to body-wrecking life-changing hormone treatment is essentially the same thing as going through puberty: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1382827429681537027#m
Archive: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1382827429681537027#m

Bragging about income from DIY HRT: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1434903505089662981#m
Archive: https://archive.md/NCWf7

Stating they show children how to buy drugs: https://nitter.net/bobposting/status/1434904182536884228#m
Archive: https://archive.md/2ecpP

Has no sex drive (thanks HRT): https://curiouscat.qa/bobposting/post/1239223855
Archive: https://archive.md/Y7YQQ

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfzHachv6JQudU8LgLldIRw/videos
See attachments for "Injecting anime juice into my thighs to become a femboy", which they state is video of their first HRT injection, from last year.

Twitch stream (too long to archive): https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1131710084

Random youtube stream featuring them: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFGpLpYv9tA





Spoiler: NSFW Links



Gross fake-horny voice recordings:





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					vocaroo.com
				








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					vocaroo.com
				








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					vocaroo.com
				



See attachments for audio files.

OnlyFans:








						OnlyFans
					

OnlyFans




					onlyfans.com
				




Discord:
http://discord.gg/wmRKndPsZb (Remember look but don't touch)
See attachments for archive (missing NSFW channels)






Everything connects back to Chris.


----------



## NigKid (Sep 16, 2021)

Just another trannie predator. Where's the fuckn milk?!


----------



## cute underage girl (Sep 16, 2021)

this retard is giving children the resources to misuse test without having a fucking clue about side effects. Shes actually a piece of shit because she is bragging about it on twitter too. If kids want to transition then they need to consult actual doctors not some retard on twitter who is going to fuck up their bodies for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 16, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Just another trannie predator. Where's the fuckn milk?!


You don't understand, we *have *to archive every stupid troon here and make a thread on them.

HAHAHAHAHA I am laughing HAHAHAHAHAHA look at this fucking troon.


----------



## NigKid (Sep 16, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> You don't understand, we *have *to archive every stupid troon here and make a thread on them.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA I am laughing HAHAHAHAHAHA look at this fucking troon.


op even respected his pronouns. what has my beautiful nigger-acidbath-website come to...


----------



## Butwhythough (Sep 16, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Just another trannie predator. Where's the fuckn milk?!


The milk comes when he gets that kiwi farms thread he wants so bad, and his dox gets puts here. Hopefully he will come in and chimp out wanting null to take it down.


----------



## Lathe (Sep 16, 2021)

I’m sure if someone looked at their hard drives, they would find a treasure trove of cheese pizza pics and videos like they run a Chuck E Cheese.


----------



## Tism the Return (Sep 16, 2021)

Fun experiment, try to replace each instance of "pink-pilling" with "fucking" and see what happens.


----------



## Ride (Sep 16, 2021)

This is boring. None of the caps are funny or interesting. Should probably just stay in the Sideshow thread.


----------



## Chongqing (Sep 16, 2021)

Threads are supposed to be funny.


----------



## Fuscateob (Sep 16, 2021)

Viscerally disgusting but not particularly interesting. Good work but needs some sauce


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Sep 16, 2021)

Tranny pedophiles are a dime a dozen.


----------



## n0mad (Sep 16, 2021)

Is there anything that sets them apart?


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 16, 2021)

Very nice, but could use a little more funny to them. The documentation, has brevity and concision, but this read's more like office documentation then a thread starter. My suggestion to you is find some funny stuff in a more cruel way. What I mean by that is find so absurdly horrifying and unique content they provide of their own volition, in the way that Tommy is a (((Trans))) person who likes fucking dogs, rats, and drove someone to suicide. What about this character sets him from the rest, and makes them feel like a reality tv show horror story?

Will keep an eye on thread in passing, but as everyone has already says, it need's more juice.


----------



## Uncle Sid (Sep 16, 2021)

I guess getting a thread here is the hot new look for 2021.
OP almost reads like it was written by the subject for clout.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Sep 17, 2021)

Why do you have a giant spoiler of linked stuff? Screenshot that content and embed the images to flesh out your OP. 

I know short OPs are just as good as long ones since it's about starting a conversation, but what you've done feels like it was put together hastily and without any real effort to make it presentable. Just my two cents.


----------



## Slobs (Sep 17, 2021)

>they their them
He, his, him.


----------



## Ona Quest (Sep 17, 2021)

Ok, first of all: fucking gross he call hormones "anime juice."

I feel like, that alone, should be a clear sign that he is an immature person with a dangerously childish outlook towards something that will leave someone a life long medical victim.

This is why children should not be allowed near the internet, until their brains have had more time develop. They hit the hentai too hard, too soon and then start taking drugs to become a living fantasy.

It's like in cases of child sexual abuse where the victims ultimately becomes the perpetrator. I feel like in tranny circles there's also this desire to groom and spread the troon disease.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank you all for the constructive criticism. I edited OP for entertainment value and added more cringe.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm most curious about the voice training stuff since I'm looking for humour, not something to get MATI about. You've sort of mentioned that  "her" voice isn't all that great - maybe expand that a touch and also see if there are trannys that admit to having been voice coached by the pedo?


----------



## The I Scream Man (Sep 23, 2021)

Chongqing said:


> Threads are supposed to be funny.


I can name several unfunny threads that continue to grind on in spite of this


----------



## Chongqing (Sep 24, 2021)

The I Scream Man said:


> I can name several unfunny threads that continue to grind on in spite of this


Please don't hold back.


----------



## Hal (Jan 29, 2022)

This thread has been dead for months now and out of no where this tranny deicdes to bitch about it lmao. Apparently they are mad because their creepy carrd for "Info on HRT"  got taken down and they are blaming the fourm for it or something







			https://twitter.com/bobposting/status/1487233102808158208
		

https://archive.md/wip/EcGuCDon't you need a account to be able to see this board? Did he make a account just to read his thread thats been dead for months lmao

Also they were so proud of making this meme they retweeted it only to unretweet it and retweet it again later lol




			https://twitter.com/bobposting/status/1487208054491860996?cxt=HHwWiMCysZL2z6MpAAAA
		

https://archive.md/wip/95YX8


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Jan 29, 2022)

Hal said:


> This thread has been dead for months now and out of no where this tranny deicdes to bitch about it lmao. Apparently they are mad because their creepy carrd for "Info on HRT"  got taken down and they are blaming the fourm for it or something
> 
> View attachment 2931085
> View attachment 2931086
> ...


Lol. Really good meme dude, keep RTing it and eventually it'll blow up. Trust me


----------



## Hewwo Kitty (Jan 31, 2022)

Hal said:


> Don't you need a account to be able to see this board? Did he make a account just to read his thread thats been dead for months lmao
> 
> 
> Also they were so proud of making this meme they retweeted it only to unretweet it and retweet it again later lol
> ...


That makes it even better. Like you can't find this thread in any search because Prospering Grounds is Member only. 
Chances are she has an account, a friend told her about it but that's still doesn't explain why there was a big gap between  then and now.


----------



## discombobulate (Jan 31, 2022)

Hal said:


> Don't you need a account to be able to see this board? Did he make a account just to read his thread thats been dead for months lmao


@scarletV is the troon you're looking for. You can see him signed in. Joined Friday, only active then. It's clearly him because the account was active while he was tweeting the screenshots.


----------



## Hal (Jan 31, 2022)

@scarletV making angry tweets about your dead thread still won’t make you a woman


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Jan 31, 2022)

lol


----------



## General Tug Boat (Feb 1, 2022)

@scarletV  Seethe and dilate you genetic disaster, you will never be a real woman.  When you eventually become a hero as most of your mentally ill band of freaks do, you'll be buried with your real name from birth.   The aspect that you groom children to cook fake HRT chemicals in the bathtub just shows how much of an freakzoid bugman you actually are.  Disgusting that you are grooming children in your faggy Discord group.   People like you should never be around any type of children and deserve to be put on a watchlist for sex deviants.


----------



## Hewwo Kitty (Feb 1, 2022)

Hal said:


> This thread has been dead for months now and out of no where this tranny deicdes to bitch about it lmao. Apparently they are mad because their creepy carrd for "Info on HRT"  got taken down and they are blaming the fourm for it or something
> 
> View attachment 2931085
> View attachment 2931086
> View attachment 2931088


We didn't even need to guess her account. She shared it posting screenshots. Wish she'd just come here and tell us how uninterested you are with us. You already made the account.


----------



## anon4890201 (Feb 4, 2022)

Work in Progress ED thread. https://encyclopediadramatica.online/Chloe_Hoey 
There's some errors here and there or redundancy, I was a bit tired, but it still gets the point across. 
Worked on this with a colleague, OP gave a decent start but further research leads down a really really disturbing rabbit hole. (500 Minors on HRT!) I had started researching this without knowing this thread existed so I decided to chime in. Been at this for a few months now.
Here's some extra images that weren't added, feel free to back this up, I'm not too experienced with editing wiki pages so if you know any good edits to incorporate this stuff, by all means.  Also includes evidence such as stuff on his roommate "Ashley" (Real name Garett Biddiscombe) and s'more juice. Enjoy, and happy feburary.



			https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/10F52w-DTY05I_l-bfB-zwugG1TJ5oYtr?usp=sharing


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Feb 4, 2022)

anon4890201 said:


> Work in Progress ED thread. https://encyclopediadramatica.online/Chloe_Hoey
> There's some errors here and there or redundancy, I was a bit tired, but it still gets the point across.
> Worked on this with a colleague, OP gave a decent start but further research leads down a really really disturbing rabbit hole. (500 Minors on HRT!) I had started researching this without knowing this thread existed so I decided to chime in. Been at this for a few months now.
> Here's some extra images that weren't added, feel free to back this up, I'm not too experienced with editing wiki pages so if you know any good edits to incorporate this stuff, by all means.  Also includes evidence such as stuff on his roommate "Ashley" (Real name Garett Biddiscombe) and s'more juice. Enjoy, and happy feburary.
> ...


Pretty funny ED page, nice. Did you happen to find out his real name?


----------



## anon4890201 (Feb 4, 2022)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> Pretty funny ED page, nice. Did you happen to find out his real name?


Unfortunately no. I did a bunch of searching but didn't come up with much, but his roommate's foolishness at least gave me a bit more info


----------



## Yoghurt Baby (Feb 5, 2022)

According to ED, this freak lives in Edmonton, AB. That's certainly interesting... I'm sure AHS and EPS wouldn't be very approving of making and distributing injectable medication. I'll keep my eyes peeled for the potential legal docs, whenever they may come.


----------



## anon4890201 (Feb 7, 2022)

He's discovered the page lol , also he's an ex friend of reiko apparently https://twitter.com/bobposting/status/1490888862242988037?s=21


----------



## Large (Feb 11, 2022)

Reiko replied to a thread under that tweet only 27 minutes after "Chloe" first replied to it, that's quite fast. The "someone" who DM'd reiko is likely "Chloe" himself.


			https://archive.md/00jAF
		



			https://archive.md/6fn7e


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Feb 11, 2022)

Large said:


> Reiko replied to a thread under that tweet only 27 minutes after "Chloe" first replied to it, that's quite fast. The "someone" who DM'd reiko is likely "Chloe" himself.
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/00jAF
> ...


Troons usually have no life so it's really not too surprising for them to respond fast like that. 

The really gross thing is that he knew Reiko, because of course. Birds of a feather. Reiko really is a sick mf'er, don't listen to him saying chan people made it all up. Fullchan /r9k/ was full of people from his server back in the day, including him, and they were all sick groomers that shilled "have no girlfriend? Just become the girlfriend", "give up,  you're never gonna make it as a man, take the estrogen", "have you taken the sissy hypno pill yet?", and all kinds of disgusting manipulative shit. They knew a lot of the people buying into their narrative were kids and they didn't give a fuck. 

Groomers pull the "uwu I am cute innocent twans girl, I neva hurt nobody, its the evil twolls uwu" act when it gets connected to them personally, but when they're behind closed doors or think they're posting anonymously they're even worse than the ED pages make it seem.


----------



## Large (Feb 14, 2022)

He's literally a brain-damaged retard lol.


			https://archive.md/KNQFw
		

https://archive.md/p46fhhttps://archive.md/pMnaV


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Feb 14, 2022)

Large said:


> He's literally a brain-damaged retard lol.
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/KNQFw
> ...


Seems like a really stable person. Good thing he started dumping hormones into his body, I'm sure that helped, and I'm sure he was in a really good state of mind to make that potentially life-ruining decision


----------



## Large (Mar 1, 2022)

Allergic to apples, eats apples anyways.








						Сhlое - check bio for HRT info! on Twitter: "ate an apple…
					

archived 1 Mar 2022 17:28:43 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## 160048 (Mar 26, 2022)

Ah yes, the infamous pinkpiller. extremely based tbh, although i usually buy through lena or spiffy. I think that they have not actually done anything too bad, and are just funny to see people interact with.


----------



## taco freak (Mar 26, 2022)

Given the bathtub estrogen, pedophilia and small amount of identifying features, I thought this guy might be drewiepoodle at first. Guess not tho.


----------



## White Trash Motorsport (Mar 27, 2022)

Decided to have a look at this POS’s Twitter thanks to the current Keffals shenanigans. Selling dodgy knockoff POMs to anyone asking is looooow, even for a troon.
Which will get him first, the authorities, or a hormone positive cancer?


----------



## TheFinalCountdown (Mar 27, 2022)

Fun fact: You cannot criticize these people online.


----------



## The FedEx Pope (Mar 27, 2022)

TheFinalCountdown said:


> Fun fact: You cannot criticize these people online.



Unless you're a black queer female transvestite.


----------



## it's called nyotaika (Mar 27, 2022)

Christopher Mulligatawny said:


> Unless you're a black queer female transvestite.


find me any actual female of any race and sexuality who's criticized the trans movement without immediate attempts at repercussion and punishment. no, really. it'd be useful to know how they managed.


----------



## 160048 (Mar 27, 2022)

you can criticize these people, but they have to be salient concerns.
if you say "fuck u tranny your molesting children by giving them pills" you will be ridiculed.


----------



## Rick Flairening (Mar 27, 2022)

160048 said:


> you can criticize these people, but they have to be salient concerns.
> if you say "fuck u tranny your molesting children by giving them pills" you will be ridiculed.


Because troons are the only beings more sensitive to words than muslims, and the Twittters and Jewtubes, and Facebooks love protecting the mudslimes and kiddy-diddling troons from the mockery, derision and scorn they have earned.


----------



## Dum Cum Shark (Mar 28, 2022)

I really wanna know how he/someone else is cooking up this homemade estrogen, I can't imagine it's actually the stuff they say it is. Probably just saline.


----------



## 160048 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dum Cum Shark said:


> I really wanna know how he/someone else is cooking up this homemade estrogen, I can't imagine it's actually the stuff they say it is. Probably just saline.


You can buy the base estrogen in bulk from china, and from there putting it in pills or mixing it into solution is easy as long as you know what your doing.


----------



## anon4890201 (Mar 28, 2022)

160048 said:


> Ah yes, the infamous pinkpiller. extremely based tbh, although i usually buy through lena or spiffy. I think that they have not actually done anything too bad, and are just funny to see people interact with.





160048 said:


> you can criticize these people, but they have to be salient concerns.
> if you say "fuck u tranny your molesting children by giving them pills" you will be ridiculed.


They kind of are salient concerns. Society as a whole is normalizing at the very least this kind of behavior towards young people. This is someone who works against their (the kid's) families in order to reccomend them to black market HRT. Not only this but he runs a """"voice training"""" community where this is most apparent in grooming. It feeds right into mental illness and narcissism, but I suppose people like you are blind to that. Nobody is claiming child molestation here, but online grooming of pubescent teens is a serious problem, even if you don't notice the signs. It can lead to serious problems later in life. People like Chloe accelerate it and surround themselves in a wall of enablers.


----------



## Dum Cum Shark (Mar 28, 2022)

160048 said:


> You can buy the base estrogen in bulk from china, and from there putting it in pills or mixing it into solution is easy as long as you know what your doing.


Of course, I don't know why I thought these trannies were somehow making it from reagents in their bathtubs. However I don't know which one is more dangerous, making it yourself or using stuff sold in bulk from china.

Also >is easy as long as you know what you are doing
I don't think these trannies know what they are doing


----------



## Lou Tenant (Mar 28, 2022)

Surprised nobody found this freak's EroMe profile (a) considering he uses the same username as on his onlyFans. There is a video where he  puts a headphone cord down his urethra and then pulls it out quickly.  I wouldn't really care about the porn but the fact that he is the owner of a discord server full of minors where one of the emotes is a headphone cord and the video is an inside joke makes it that much more disgusting. I archived every video + the website itself because he probably will delete it quickly after me posting this. I wouldn't be surprised to see a tweet about this not too long after.  Discord sex pest trannies and grooming, like pottery.






Spoiler: Archive of the EroMe videos







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Mar 29, 2022)

160048 said:


> you can criticize these people, but they have to be salient concerns.
> if you say "fuck u tranny your molesting children by giving them pills" you will be ridiculed.


You seem to be defending this freak a lot faggot. We don't give a crap if we are ridiculed here, as long as we can laugh at this creepy groomer fag that is all that matters to us. We are ridiculed no matter what we do here.


160048 said:


> You can buy the base estrogen in bulk from china, and from there putting it in pills or mixing it into solution is easy as long as you know what your doing.


You seem to know a lot about this topic too. You will never be a woman.


----------



## KingFriko (Mar 30, 2022)

160048 said:


> you can criticize these people, but they have to be salient concerns.
> if you say "fuck u tranny your molesting children by giving them pills" you will be ridiculed.


Fuck you retard. Some of us just hate this freak because they're a tranny and some of us care for different reasons, but either way waving your finger makes you look like a stupid tool and is pure failure. Leave it to an anime avatar to say the dumbest shit possible! The whole point of Kiwi Farms is cataloging and discussion, not disagreeing with people's opinions unless they're relevant to cataloging and discussing, and yours aren't. Lurk more.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Mar 30, 2022)

For the record, disagreeing with people is fine, especially when it's entertaining to me. Keep it up!


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 30, 2022)

160048 said:


> you can criticize these people, but they have to be salient concerns.
> if you say "fuck u tranny your molesting children by giving them pills" you will be ridiculed.


Good to know you lot don't view grooming children as a "salient concern."


Large said:


> He's literally a brain-damaged retard lol.
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/KNQFw
> ...


@scarletV I know of such a drug that can help stop you from getting dementia.

I won't say what it is though.


----------



## 160048 (Mar 30, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Good to know you lot don't view grooming children as a "salient concern."
> 
> @scarletV I know of such a drug that can help stop you from getting dementia.
> 
> I won't say what it is though.


I do, but i dont think giving trans people hrt counts as grooming children


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 30, 2022)

160048 said:


> I do, but i dont think giving trans people hrt counts as grooming children


Giving it to children does.


----------



## KingFriko (Mar 30, 2022)

160048 said:


> I do, but i dont think giving trans people hrt counts as grooming children


Are you underage or something? Not only is it quite literally objectively bad for these kids to defy healthcare procedure and take bathtub estrogen with directions from a person with a vested interest in shilling it to them via a discord as opposed to an actual medical professional, but even if it was, how many of these young people have to interact with Bobposting's Twitter and Discord to get said bathtub hormones? Not even that he's targeting trans adults, but _specifically_ young "MtF" people who come across him and ask, to where he can evangelize his cracked philosophy and be inappropriate with the people he is advertising to, which is children. You are a retard. This guy posts "UwU" tier vids of him injecting mental health obliteration juice as advertising to 13 year old boys and talks about lewd shit with 'em like they're adults after they come to him for a need you and them see as perfectly legitimate. It's textbook grooming. Even if you thought these kids need HRT (they don't) and what Bob is doing is a valuable positive despite that (it isn't) then this alone would be damnable in itself.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Mar 30, 2022)

160048 said:


> I do, but i dont think giving trans people hrt counts as grooming children


Nobody starts out life as trans, it's a socially constructed identity.

If you're a kid online, inundated with parasocial relationships to strangers who try to tell you you're trans (probably starting off humorously, and then becoming more and more serious as the kid becomes more confused, attached to their internet friends, and susceptible to gaslighting), and then the same people guide you through self-dosing hormones that wreck your body- I can't imagine a more egregious case of grooming outside of physical grooming gangs.


----------



## whothefuck (Mar 30, 2022)

you'd think someone here since 2018 would know better, but what can you do? 

to get on topic: how does someone access the discord server, is it patreon only?


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Mar 30, 2022)

whothefuck said:


> you'd think someone here since 2018 would know better, but what can you do?
> 
> to get on topic: how does someone access the discord server, is it patreon only?


The discord is public, but access to some of the channels has to be manually approved. They say they do ID checks for the nsfw channels to ensure users are 18+, but who knows how strictly they actually enforce that.


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Mar 30, 2022)

160048 said:


> I do, but i dont think giving trans people hrt counts as grooming children


You will never be a woman, and grooming children into troonism by injecting hormones doesn't make them women either, it just enables mental illness and fuels sexual deviancy in them.


----------



## Rick Flairening (Mar 30, 2022)

160048 said:


> I do, but i dont think giving trans people hrt counts as grooming children


so you fist say the cow is "based, tbh" then follow with the above statement. Do you not think that giving children drugs without the knowledge of their parents is acceptable? Do you think it's acceptable for an adult to have what amounts to unrestricted social interactions with unaccompanied minors? I'd also like to know, do you by chance, have kids? Because the implications of what you're saying marks you as either deeply disturbed, underaged, or both.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 30, 2022)

Rick Flairening said:


> so you fist say the cow is "based, tbh" then follow with the above statement. Do you not think that giving children drugs without the knowledge of their parents is acceptable? Do you think it's acceptable for an adult to have what amounts to unrestricted social interactions with unaccompanied minors? I'd also like to know, do you by chance, have kids? Because the implications of what you're saying marks you as either deeply disturbed, underaged, or both.


I just realized that this technically makes Bob Smith a drug pimp. He doesn't charge for the HRT because he's being paid by other means.


----------



## Vol (Mar 30, 2022)

You weren’t kidding about that put-on whisperey voice. Good God that’s obnoxious. 

They seem to have a lot of young followers. Sad.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 30, 2022)

Vol said:


> You weren’t kidding about that put-on whisperey voice. Good God that’s obnoxious.
> 
> They seem to have a lot of young followers. Sad.


I don't understand the attraction, this loser has none of the hallmarks of a successful or cool person. Everything about them screams peak loser.


----------



## Lou Tenant (Mar 31, 2022)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> The discord is public, but access to some of the channels has to be manually approved. They say they do ID checks for the nsfw channels to ensure users are 18+, but who knows how strictly they actually enforce that.


They do have a manual confirmation system but it's very easy to access, you just say you're a tranny and want to voice train and you're in. The ID check is laughable because you do not need to show name, picture or anything! You can just show the date of birth on the ID and blur out the rest so a minor could easily either fake one or take their siblings/parents hell even ask an internet friend for a pic to get in.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Mar 31, 2022)

Lou Tenant said:


> They do have a manual confirmation system but it's very easy to access, you just say you're a tranny and want to voice train and you're in. The ID check is laughable because you do not need to show name, picture or anything! You can just show the date of birth on the ID and blur out the rest so a minor could easily either fake one or take their siblings/parents hell even ask an internet friend for a pic to get in.


The logical solution is to just not sext strangers online and touch grass. Alas, to them, sexual interactions with people who are potentially children is probably a feature, not a bug


----------



## Gamercat (Mar 31, 2022)

@scarletV is bob


----------



## Hal (Mar 31, 2022)

They privated for some reason 




Also


160048 said:


> I do, but i dont think giving trans people hrt counts as grooming children


You will never be a woman, 41% yourself groomer


----------



## MetalParakeet (Apr 1, 2022)

160048 said:


> I do, but i dont think giving trans people hrt counts as grooming children


i knew this thread was gonna be good when I saw it was revived.


So you don't consider adults telling kids that it's abnormal to be uncomfortable with themselves during puberty? You don't consider it abnormal for 30+ year old to be not only talking regularly to 14 year Olds, but providing them access to medication despite not actually knowing them?


----------



## 160048 (Apr 1, 2022)

MetalParakeet said:


> i knew this thread was gonna be good when I saw it was revived.
> 
> 
> So you don't consider adults telling kids that it's abnormal to be uncomfortable with themselves during puberty? You don't consider it abnormal for 30+ year old to be not only talking regularly to 14 year Olds, but providing them access to medication despite not actually knowing them?


So i am trans, and by disusing this topic with my friends, its pretty clear that no cis kid should experience gender dysphoria, which is what alot of trans people feel when entering puberty or in the coming years(15,16, ect). 
Do i think its kinda weird for 30 year olds to be talking to 14 year olds, yes. But besides that point if a kid felt trans, they should at least talk about it with people, hopefully their friends and parents to see if they have the signs, and if then, yeah if their parents are shitty i hold no ill will against them looking more into being trans and when the time comes, taking hormones when they know what they are doing. I started at 19, if i had the chance to start hrt at 16 or 17, i would have, so i think its only right for me to think its ok for other people as well


----------



## MetalParakeet (Apr 1, 2022)

160048 said:


> So i am trans, and by disusing this topic with my friends, its pretty clear that no cis kid should experience gender dysphoria, which is what alot of trans people feel when entering puberty or in the coming years(15,16, ect).
> Do i think its kinda weird for 30 year olds to be talking to 14 year olds, yes. But besides that point if a kid felt trans, they should at least talk about it with people, hopefully their friends and parents to see if they have the signs, and if then, yeah if their parents are shitty i hold no ill will against them looking more into being trans and when the time comes, taking hormones when they know what they are doing. I started at 19, if i had the chance to start hrt at 16 or 17, i would have, so i think its only right for me to think its ok for other people as well


You're a moron

Edit: checked the profile and I should have known.

Anime sperging autist who tells all of KF about his uWu depression, cutting and kinks. 

Basically a stereotype.

You didn't have "gender dysphoria" as a teen and you should be thankful no one put you on hormones as a teen. With less internet and the appropriate mental help, you might have actually been something in life instead of ending up sitting on KF advocating for teenagers to get dosed up on body destroying medication


----------



## anon4890201 (Apr 1, 2022)

Hal said:


> They privated for some reason
> 
> View attachment 3131798
> 
> ...


I still have access to the account


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Apr 1, 2022)

160048 said:


> So i am trans, and by disusing this topic with my friends, its pretty clear that no cis kid should experience gender dysphoria, which is what alot of trans people feel when entering puberty or in the coming years(15,16, ect).
> Do i think its kinda weird for 30 year olds to be talking to 14 year olds, yes. But besides that point if a kid felt trans, they should at least talk about it with people, hopefully their friends and parents to see if they have the signs, and if then, yeah if their parents are shitty i hold no ill will against them looking more into being trans and when the time comes, taking hormones when they know what they are doing. I started at 19, if i had the chance to start hrt at 16 or 17, i would have, so i think its only right for me to think its ok for other people as well


"no cis kid should experience gender dysphoria" 

They can, and they do... there are untold thousands of detrans people out there who had dysphoria, transitioned, realized it was a mistake, and are now dealing with the life-long scars of their "treatment". There are, of course, untold millions more people who had dysphoria at one point of their life, never got "treatment" for it, and are now happy and comfortable as their birth gender. 

Dysphoria should never be treated with HRT, and it should definitely never be treated with surgery. Damaging the body does not help to heal the mind, and the horrific incidence of depression and other mental illness in people who transition should be taken as evidence of this. 

People like "bob" who groom pubescent children, playing into their doubts about their changing bodies and their lack of experience to convince them they need to potentially ruin their lives by injecting hormones behind their parents back? They are scum.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 1, 2022)

160048 said:


> So i am trans, and by disusing this topic with my friends, its pretty clear that no cis kid should experience gender dysphoria, which is what alot of trans people feel when entering puberty or in the coming years(15,16, ect).
> Do i think its kinda weird for 30 year olds to be talking to 14 year olds, yes. But besides that point if a kid felt trans, they should at least talk about it with people, hopefully their friends and parents to see if they have the signs, and if then, yeah if their parents are shitty i hold no ill will against them looking more into being trans and when the time comes, taking hormones when they know what they are doing. I started at 19, if i had the chance to start hrt at 16 or 17, i would have, so i think its only right for me to think its ok for other people as well


this really isn't the site for you if you want to talk about how this shit is ok and how it's totally fine to give kids ilegal drugs with anime girls on the box that's ok but don't expect everyone to be on board with your bullshit


----------



## 160048 (Apr 2, 2022)

Can we get this thread back on topic?


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 2, 2022)

160048 said:


> Can we get this thread back on topic?


no.


----------



## SnakeEye (Apr 2, 2022)

160048 said:


> Can we get this thread back on topic?


Dude, you derailed the thread when you chose to defend his obviously dangerous actions. Not to mention, the way you speak makes it seem like you knew who this guy was beforehand, and considering your social circles, you may have interesting information on him.
So, if you want to bring the thread "back on topic", simply post new info about him. It's that simple.


----------



## anon4890201 (Apr 3, 2022)

Lou Tenant said:


> Surprised nobody found this freak's EroMe profile (a) considering he uses the same username as on his onlyFans. There is a video where he  puts a headphone cord down his urethra and then pulls it out quickly.  I wouldn't really care about the porn but the fact that he is the owner of a discord server full of minors where one of the emotes is a headphone cord and the video is an inside joke makes it that much more disgusting. I archived every video + the website itself because he probably will delete it quickly after me posting this. I wouldn't be surprised to see a tweet about this not too long after.  Discord sex pest trannies and grooming, like pottery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118342View attachment 3118341
> ...







A quick update to this: 
The videos have been deleted from the EroMe page as expected. I guess he was alerted of it. 
I find it funny though that he had nothing to say about it, not a single damned thing. Usually when he's mad he's pretty public about it, when he's not that's how you know he's in deep shit. I mean, how much further does this circle go? This is the point where you cannot deny that he's a nonce. The more I dig the more disturbed by this I get.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 5, 2022)

Lou Tenant said:


> Surprised nobody found this freak's EroMe profile (a) considering he uses the same username as on his onlyFans. There is a video where he  puts a headphone cord down his urethra and then pulls it out quickly.  I wouldn't really care about the porn but the fact that he is the owner of a discord server full of minors where one of the emotes is a headphone cord and the video is an inside joke makes it that much more disgusting. I archived every video + the website itself because he probably will delete it quickly after me posting this. I wouldn't be surprised to see a tweet about this not too long after.  Discord sex pest trannies and grooming, like pottery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118342View attachment 3118341
> ...


i...i...I just can't even.


----------



## Lou Tenant (Apr 10, 2022)

anon4890201 said:


> A quick update to this:
> The videos have been deleted from the EroMe page as expected. I guess he was alerted of it.
> I find it funny though that he had nothing to say about it, not a single damned thing. Usually when he's mad he's pretty public about it, when he's not that's how you know he's in deep shit. I mean, how much further does this circle go? This is the point where you cannot deny that he's a nonce. The more I dig the more disturbed by this I get.


I know you've archived the selfies channel of his discord (or at least someone did). Now I am not trying to plan any gay ops but if someone were to get access to their nsfw section I believe there could be some evidence of really dodgy stuff going on there.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Apr 10, 2022)

Lou Tenant said:


> I know you've archived the selfies channel of his discord (or at least someone did). Now I am not trying to plan any gay ops but if someone were to get access to their nsfw section I believe there could be some evidence of really dodgy stuff going on there.


I refuse to spend any time social engineering literal tranny jannies, but I do agree that if someone did get access they'd probably find some genuinely horrific evidence


----------



## anon4890201 (Apr 10, 2022)

Them and their roomates have attracted Covid


----------



## deadfuckingrat (Apr 11, 2022)

160048 said:


> Can we get this thread back on topic?


you’re advocating for a child groomer cos he’s also a troon. delete your account dumbass


----------



## LetteWitch (Apr 12, 2022)

Hormone levels can really fuck a person up if they're off even a little, and that's the ones native to your gender. Giving teenagers this stuff without a doctor monitoring it is beyond dangerous.


----------



## Large (Apr 15, 2022)

160048 said:


> its pretty clear that no cis kid should experience gender dysphoria


It's not "pretty clear", it's an assumption.


----------



## anon4890201 (May 5, 2022)

Mr. Chloe """jokes""" about distributing DIY abortion services if he lived in the USA, reccomends weird chinese biochemicals. 
At this point it doesn't even surprise me


----------



## Decoy St. Chum (May 9, 2022)

Okay, call me MATI but I unironically wish this person dies. Painfully.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 12, 2022)

Decoy St. Chum said:


> Okay, call me MATI but I unironically wish this person dies. Painfully.


I wouldn’t worry: if this guy is trying to be a tranny Walter White making/using “bathtub hormones” with his precarious health, he’s going to die way sooner than later (an ironic unintentional 41%).

Also, I’m disappointed in this tranny Breaking Bad lolcow.  I was hoping for some dangerous retarded attempts at chemical synthesis of hormones, the “quality control”, and everything else that can go wrong in small scale amateur pharmaceutical manufacturing.  Instead of him jerry-rigging lab equipment, or using fraud to get basic starting reagents/solvents, he just buys the hormones in-bulk from a sketchy Chinese vendor and portions them out.  That makes my chemistry nerd ass more MATI than anything else in this thread.

From OP:

Names off 3 random chemistry terms w/o answering the question.  This is all an edgy LARP.


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (May 12, 2022)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> From OP:
> 
> 
> 
> Names off 3 random chemistry terms w/o answering the question. This is all an edgy LARP


From Wikipedia:


> Depyrogenation refers to the removal of pyrogens from solution, most commonly from injectable pharmaceuticals. A pyrogen is defined as any substance that can cause a fever. Bacterial pyrogens include endotoxins and exotoxins, although many pyrogens are endogenous to the host.


Gotta inject myself with cross sex hormones but fevers are big no-no!


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 12, 2022)

lolcow yoghurt said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Gotta inject myself with cross sex hormones but fevers are big no-no!


It’s a little off-topic, but troons trying to do “science” (which they are already oh so good at) with sketchy DIY chemistry/biochemistry pharmaceuticals could be an interesting community watch thread idea.  “Bob Smith” here is already talking about homebrew “morning after” pills and he’s not alone (the RvW leak has revealed a ton of people wanting to jump into the home pharmaceutical game — for a social cause of course!).  It could be like a companion to the Tranch thread: instead of terminally online troons failing at ranching, rural living, and blue collar work, we can have troons failing at science, pharmaceutical manufacturing, dealing with nosy DEA/EPA types, and general medical health and safety (although being troons, they already fail at health and safety).


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (May 12, 2022)

For the record I think homebrew industry and circumvention of regulation is based, but only if it's for your own personal use, like making ghost guns in California. 

If you're making pharmaceuticals at home, the only person you should be putting at risk if you get something wrong is yourself.


----------



## Decoy St. Chum (May 12, 2022)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> like making ghost guns in California.


Don't think those are comparable. 
Though


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (May 12, 2022)

Decoy St. Chum said:


> Don't think those are comparable.
> Though
> View attachment 3274729


Yeah, but it would be different if we were talking about medicine and not hormones. If daddy gobberment says you can't have meds or makes them exorbitantly expensive, preparing yourself at home is definitely based. 

Obviously blasting hormones is retarded, but for actual medicine I think my point still stands.


----------



## SanicBlackMagic (May 15, 2022)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> Yeah, but it would be different if we were talking about medicine and not hormones. If daddy gobberment says you can't have meds or makes them exorbitantly expensive, preparing yourself at home is definitely based.
> 
> Obviously blasting hormones is retarded, but for actual medicine I think my point still stands.


Not to agree with or argue for the groomer(s), but hormones also have medicinal uses outside of trooning out.  

It seems to me if making any sort of med for *personal* consumption outside the purview of daddy govt. is based, I dont see why making your own T or E wouldn't be.


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Jun 15, 2022)

LikeAStone said:


> Hey Kiwis! Look, this post has been in the making for a while. I just had to get things squared away and get some time to actually post here.
> Remember Chloe? Bobposting on Twitter? The fag who 1.) already has his own thread on the farms and 2.) actually encourages children to inject themselves with DIY hormones…
> Well, do I have news for you!View attachment 3390287
> 
> ...


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Jun 15, 2022)

God, please have mercy on my tired soul


----------



## Liber Pater (Jun 26, 2022)

anon4890201 said:


> Mr. Chloe """jokes""" about distributing DIY abortion services if he lived in the USA, reccomends weird chinese biochemicals.
> At this point it doesn't even surprise me


>Scamming negresses and blue-hairs with heavily-diluted, lead-contaminated powders from Ali-Baba resold at a 100% markup
Based tranny


Decoy St. Chum said:


> Don't think those are comparable.
> Though
> View attachment 3274729


RIP JStark.


----------



## 185405 (Jun 27, 2022)

This pedophile needs to commit suicide soon, we need more posts in this thread.


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Jun 28, 2022)

He seems to know Keffals pretty well. We know Luke the Puke lives in Toronto, wonder if this pedo lives there too. The Canadian justice system is fucking garbage, so even if the fuzz knew about him giving bathtub drugs to children, they probably couldn't investigate or be accused of transphobia.

But the fact that he has privated a lot of his socials yesterday hints that he's scared.

And he fucking should be.


EDIT: Oops, appears I might be wrong. His Encylopedia Dramatica page on page 2 of this thread claims he lives in Edmonton.


----------



## themasterlurker (Jul 20, 2022)

He stopped hosting on Github and now hosts his own site

diyhrt.wiki


			https://archive.ph/TMixi


----------



## XM-05 Thanatos (Jul 20, 2022)

InteracialBowelSyndrome said:


> He seems to know Keffals pretty well. We know Luke the Puke lives in Toronto, wonder if this pedo lives there too. The Canadian justice system is fucking garbage, so even if the fuzz knew about him giving bathtub drugs to children, they probably couldn't investigate or be accused of transphobia.
> 
> But the fact that he has privated a lot of his socials yesterday hints that he's scared.
> 
> ...


Keffals and bobposting were in a relationship at one point, and since Keffals has been a person of large interest from the farms for a while now, it would make sense for him to try to hide as much as possible, so trying to get a dox on the pedo right now would be quite difficult. Give it time and bobposting's lust for minors will make him come back to the surface and then someone might find his dox.


----------



## Cyberpunk Panatela (Jul 21, 2022)

It's unlikely that this dude is making his own sex hormones.  This type of tranny is too busy trying to impress people(especially _young_ people) on Twitter and Discord to have time for what is essentially hard work.

As to the origin of "home-made" sex hormones, it's basically the same as that of  illicit steroids sold to bodybuilders.

The less dangerous products are those diverted from veterinary medicine.  This used to be the predominant street steroid source  until about 2010.

The "manufacturers" of the really cut-rate anabolics, androgens and œstrogens are usually small companies which ostensibly produce "natural supplements" and may even have one or two multivitamin lines.

Their main business is in importing and repacking bulk reagent-grade steroids procured from Indian and Chinese chemical companies (whoever is cheapest).  These are not intended for pharmaceutical(either human or veterinary) use due to their low purity.

The bulk chemical is repackaged into smaller lots and cut with a solvent(most often glycol or vegetable oil) to approximate the concentration found in legitimate pharmaceutical formulations. This is then sold to dealers for further distribution.

Not only is the source impure but cross-contamination between different products is common.  This means that non-trace œstrogen may be found in an ampoule of "testosterone" and vice versa.

Anyone who uses this stuff is fucking stupid and those who sell and promote it are beyond the pale.


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Jul 22, 2022)

This thread deserves more attention. 
And Chloe deserves jail.


----------



## Captain gay Gay McCool (Jul 23, 2022)

Wow this is beyond fucked. Can't believe this is happening in my country.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 29, 2022)

I hope this makes it on Fox News like how the cringe text chat shorthand was


Also plz give every troon in this thread power leveling a pink friendship triangle.


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Aug 5, 2022)

I cannot wait to see a parent getting a hand on "Chloe", something tells me that he might go MIA forever.


----------



## Gettr Griftr (Aug 7, 2022)

InteracialBowelSyndrome said:


> The Canadian justice system is fucking garbage, so even if the fuzz knew about him giving bathtub drugs to children, they probably couldn't investigate or be accused of transphobia.


Prosecution?? Hell, I'm surprised the Castreau regime hasn't given this cunting degenerate the highest civilian award, or even renamed a province in his honour.


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Aug 10, 2022)

I wonder if this pedo is scared now that his alleged business partner Keffals got raided the other day? 

Let's hope he's next.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Aug 10, 2022)

Noticed earlier there has been two or three newfags sign up today and jump straight to this thread, so something is up.


----------



## Baklava (Aug 19, 2022)

Feels like all these troons associated with Keffals are circling the drain of a Canadian troon CP ring that's only not getting busted because the cops would be called transphobic for it.


----------



## Happy Chaos from Ireland (Aug 19, 2022)

Ask kids to do their own blood work! And if you think you have a health condition or take medication that may make you have to take extra tests and/or might cause severe health issues don't ask a medical professional! Ask Bob and his pinkpilling friends!
[Archive] [Website]


----------



## ash9990 (Aug 19, 2022)

anon4890201 said:


> Mr. Chloe """jokes""" about distributing DIY abortion services if he lived in the USA, reccomends weird chinese biochemicals.
> At this point it doesn't even surprise me


He's a Pilipino chink and I doubt he makes his own hormones at home in his bathtub. He just resells Chinese and Indian blackmarket drugs for Western prices, making a huge profit.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Aug 19, 2022)

OP updated with recent milk. We made it out of PG, boys! Say hi to all the Canucks and troons who are lurking!


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Aug 19, 2022)

Baklava said:


> Feels like all these troons associated with Keffals are circling the drain of a Canadian troon CP ring that's only not getting busted because the cops would be called transphobic for it.



Autistic rant incoming; Youre exactly right. With so much of the evidence on full display, not just here on the Farms, but other forms of media and websites, the police HAVE to know of predators like this. 

And they're not doing anything. 

So it falls to the public to give justice to these pedophiles. I read about a career criminal in Philly recently who got un-alived cuz he tried to steal the wrong guy's catalytic converter.  If corrupt prosecutors, judges and parole boards did their jobs, Joe Citizen wouldn't have to. 


Cops used to set up sting operations, and pose as junkies lookin for a fix, then arrest the dealer. You're saying some Dudley Do-right can't do the same to this parasite?

This is what the West has come to. Make your own justice, and expose every facet of "Chloe's" life.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Aug 20, 2022)

Happy Chaos from Ireland said:


> might cause severe health issues don't ask a medical professional! Ask Bob and his pinkpilling friends!


Reminds me of old Erin Reed's post when he dealt drugs of "If you get an OD on drugs and you feel like you might die inmediately don't go to a hospital. Instead come to me because i have the antidote for the OD". I know it's just to masquerade their own crime but come on... Even retarded teens would go to a hospital rather than trust Mr. Sell me bathtub hormones on the internet on not doing anything.


InteracialBowelSyndrome said:


> So it falls to the public to give justice to these pedophiles. I read about a career criminal in Philly recently who got un-alived cuz he tried to steal the wrong guy's catalytic converter. If corrupt prosecutors, judges and parole boards did their jobs, Joe Citizen wouldn't have to.


Att this talk sounds like that Sam Hyde sketch about cops, boiling down to "Cops are the trashmen of society". I wouldn't put it better than that since they are there to remove this sort of crap. But now there are way too many restrains that prevent them from doing their job properly and i'm probably more pissed than i should that this shit happens. And all in favour of "civility" and "tolerance".

I honestly believe it will come down to private citizens doing the job themselves if things keep going like this because the cops will just be the army of the protected classes and will actively defend criminals as long as they are the type of criminal they cannot touch. Same as in the UK with the muslim pedos.


----------



## Spamton G. Spamton (Aug 23, 2022)

How have these people not died from injecting what is effectively dirty bath water?


----------



## Large (Aug 23, 2022)

Spamton G. Spamton said:


> How have these people not died from injecting what is effectively dirty bath water?


According to this post the brazillian seller uses benzyl alcohol to prevent his products from killing his customers with sepsis.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Aug 23, 2022)

Stuff like this is usually not likely to kill short term, it's only with long term usage does the risk of infection and the side effects of bad dosing or contaminants pile up, if they can even be distinguished from the usual avalanche of side effects from HRT.


----------



## John Taylor Gatto Groyper (Aug 23, 2022)

Supposedly his name is Alphonse Xi.


----------



## anon4890201 (Aug 24, 2022)

John Taylor Gatto Groyper said:


> View attachment 3637947
> 
> View attachment 3637956
> 
> Supposedly his name is Alphonse Xi.


99 percent sure this is just a joke, could be wrong, but it would be strange for a Chinese-Canadian immigrant to have that name. The closest I can find is some Spanish king from the 1300s, or maybe the Full Metal Alchemist character. Can't really find anything about this name. 

I recall Chloe saying something in a tweet about having 3 names, a lesser known legal name, a name that he was referred to as a male with by friends, and his online pseudonym, "Bob Smith". 
But my memory is fuzzy because I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Dr. Crittershawn (Aug 25, 2022)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> Stuff like this is usually not likely to kill short term, it's only with long term usage does the risk of infection and the side effects of bad dosing or contaminants pile up, if they can even be distinguished from the usual avalanche of side effects from HRT.


There is absolutely a major deleterious effect downstream from fucking "bathtub hormones"
Even pharma grade shit will fuck your organs up. Especially when you have to be blasting it for years.


----------



## JJLiautaud (Aug 25, 2022)

So has bob posted recipes to make DIY HRT or is just the source for them, because steroid chemistry is a copper plated bitch to do.
edit: just as I suspected these retards aren't doing grad level chemistry in their bathtubs theyre just compounding bulk bought chemicals what retards.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2022)

JJLiautaud said:


> So has bob posted recipes to make DIY HRT or is just the source for them, because steroid chemistry is a copper plated bitch to do.
> edit: just as I suspected these retards aren't doing grad level chemistry in their bathtubs their just compounding bulk bought chemicals what retards.


He doesn't care if people die doing this shit, so long as he gets some company in his troon misery.


----------



## anon4890201 (Aug 25, 2022)

I'll be trying to recompile some info I have on his roommates I gathered months ago. 
it was really disorganized so I'll keep you posted


----------



## Gamercat (Aug 29, 2022)

> Damn, looks like crippling gender dysphoria really breaks an mf.
> 
> Things would have really been different if she took estrogen instead.
> 
> Unfortunately the DIY HRT Directory just wasn't around at the time. Very saddening.





			https://twitter.com/bobposting/status/1564046481082163200
		

kiwisisters.....they know


----------



## veri (Aug 29, 2022)

Gamercat said:


> https://twitter.com/bobposting/status/1564046481082163200
> 
> 
> kiwisisters.....they know


they’re trying to groom null



			https://archive.ph/ClySb


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Aug 30, 2022)

Gamercat said:


> https://twitter.com/bobposting/status/1564046481082163200
> 
> 
> kiwisisters.....they know


They really don't help convince anyone they're the "innocent victims" when they latch onto any photoshop meme posted onto 4chan to slander people out of pettiness


----------



## Aria (Aug 30, 2022)

Gamercat said:


> https://twitter.com/bobposting/status/1564046481082163200
> 
> 
> kiwisisters.....they know


God what a fucking creep.I'm glad his parents disowned this perverted groomer.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Aug 30, 2022)

Oh god, new board


----------



## He Found Captain Winky (Aug 30, 2022)

So this is the putrid pile of excrement that provides the bathtub hrt to Keffals grooming victims.


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 30, 2022)

> Self-professed coach for boys who want to sound like girls, doesn't sound like a girl himself.



Those who can't do, teach 



John Taylor Gatto Groyper said:


> Supposedly his name is Alphonse Xi.


Full Latex Alchemist


----------



## Nuns with guns (Aug 31, 2022)

The best part of this thread is that while insane, Bobposting is boring. He will never achieve his grandiose levels of lolcow he was hoping; there won't be 900 pages of him. He's small potatoes when compared to how crazy most trannies are.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Aug 31, 2022)

This dude Asian or European, I can't figure it out


----------



## Fartokulon (Aug 31, 2022)

Nuns with guns said:


> The best part of this thread is that while insane, Bobposting is boring. He will never achieve his grandiose levels of lolcow he was hoping; there won't be 900 pages of him. He's small potatoes when compared to how crazy most trannies are.


Most tranny predators are that way.


----------



## Large (Aug 31, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> This dude Asian or European, I can't figure it out


Well if you take the average of the geographical centers of Canada (where he lives) and China (he's a chink) you do get some place in Germany, but that's not exactly a standard way of determining a person's nationality, so I don't think he can be considered European.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Aug 31, 2022)

Large said:


> Well if you take the average of the geographical centers of Canada (where he lives) and China (he's a chink) you do get some place in Germany, but that's not exactly a standard way of determining a person's nationality, so I don't think he can be considered European.


I made the mistake to look at the :Islamic Content: pictures and the pigmentation of the nipples is Asian AF.
I'll see myself out.


----------



## SpergWatcher (Aug 31, 2022)

Nuns with guns said:


> The best part of this thread is that while insane, Bobposting is boring. He will never achieve his grandiose levels of lolcow he was hoping; there won't be 900 pages of him. He's small potatoes when compared to how crazy most trannies are.


In a way is kind of sad this person is not as popular Keffals. This guy undoubtedly is 100% more harmful than Keffals who's just a retard interested only in clout. He went out of his way to create a DIY HRT page to direct minors to potentially harmful sources. Plus who knows how many teens this degenerate has damaged beyond repair by grooming them on Discord. It's truly amazing how cucked west values have become to allow such an individual to just gloat about it and actively advertise it on social media but the moment you say an edgy joke with the n word your account is gone in less than a day.


----------



## The Melted One (Aug 31, 2022)

Fartokulon said:


> Most tranny predators are that way.


Agreed. This is by design, so that they fly under the radar. He may be dumb as fuck, but there is a small amount of self preservation still left in his HRT rotten brain. Even if it’s subconscious, he’s way more dangerous because he has this self preservation AND gets away with it in plain sight.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Aug 31, 2022)

The Melted One said:


> Agreed. This is by design, so that they fly under the radar. He may be dumb as fuck, but there is a small amount of self preservation still left in his HRT rotten brain. Even if it’s subconscious, he’s way more dangerous because he has this self preservation AND gets away with it in plain sight.


I don't think it's self-preservation, I think he just has incredibly bad social skills and prefers to stay quiet out of anxiety


----------



## anon4890201 (Aug 31, 2022)

SpergWatcher said:


> In a way is kind of sad this person is not as popular Keffals. This guy undoubtedly is 100% more harmful than Keffals who's just a retard interested only in clout. He went out of his way to create a DIY HRT page to direct minors to potentially harmful sources. Plus who knows how many teens this degenerate has damaged beyond repair by grooming them on Discord. It's truly amazing how cucked west values have become to allow such an individual to just gloat about it and actively advertise it on social media but the moment you say an edgy joke with the n word your account is gone in less than a day.


Agreed. Dug into the rabbit hole on this and honestly it's just depressing. I can see that despite efforts most people don't want to touch this case, it's just sad, everything else aside. 
One of the most notorious groomers on the internet right now, and kicked into stardom due to Keffals' drama. I think Chloe has maintained a low profile the past few months because he knows that Keffals is distracting people from his case, of course this could just be a stretch. But the chink goes to great lengths to protect himself which makes me think he has some form of self-awareness at the very least. He seems to be the only one with basic internet 101 knowledge on safety and privacy.


----------



## The Melted One (Sep 1, 2022)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> I don't think it's self-preservation, I think he just has incredibly bad social skills and prefers to stay quiet out of anxiety.


Yes, bad social skills leads to deviant behavior. This deviant behavior brings about the social anxiety and the anxiety is a mechanism to keep people away i.e. self preservation. He’s just unaware


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 2, 2022)

I always thought of this as the law taking longer to catch up to the modern day crimes and the fact that this can all be summed up as "They're selling illegal estrogen without monitoring and have a fetish for turning men into women" and it's so fucking ridiculous that people don't take it seriously.

Here's to the American Postal System catching up on these crimes, I know they're backlogged to hell and back and heroin and other illegal substances are much MUCH more destructive, but maybe one day they can catch up on this covid delay.  Here's to the Canadian system if they have the same problem, plus the insane amount of troon protection.


----------



## Angry Nipple (Sep 4, 2022)

Since I haven't seen this posted yet, (forgive me if I've missed it), here's chloehoey's Wikipedia user contributions page.
A1
A2

Each contribution to date, from oldest to newest:


Spoiler: LONG



26 Nov. 2018
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Nomkhitha_Virginia_Mashinini&oldid=870655769

28 Nov. 2018
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=User:Chloehoey&oldid=870990897

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_talk:Chloehoey

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=User:Chloehoey&oldid=870990950

30 Nov. 2018
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Rudolf_Höss&oldid=871306360

8 Jan. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Madagascar_hissing_cockroach&oldid=877484857

9 Jan. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Pelvic_brim&oldid=877540452

24 Jan. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=2017_Constituent_National_Assembly&oldid=879917013

28 Jan. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Microsoft_SwiftKey&oldid=880570429

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Prison_abolition_movement&oldid=880572897

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:Venezuelanalysis&oldid=880573843

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:Venezuelanalysis&oldid=880573857

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:Venezuelanalysis&oldid=880587321

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:Venezuelanalysis&oldid=880587341

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:Venezuelanalysis&oldid=880587353

3 Feb. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Demetrious_Johnson&oldid=881521672

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Gobi_bear&oldid=881530397

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Grizzly_bear&oldid=881530816

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Grizzly_bear&oldid=881530937

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Brown_bear&oldid=881531846

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Sentry_Island&oldid=881532227

14 Feb. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Denaun_Porter&oldid=883359926

16 Feb. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cain_Velasquez&oldid=883637365

20 Feb. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Alphabet_Inc.&oldid=884187189

26 Feb. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Clara_(rhinoceros)&oldid=885110052

17 Mar. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Christchurch_mosque_shootings&oldid=888150583

25 Mar. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:Defensive_gun_use&oldid=889452435

1 Apr. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=PewDiePie&oldid=890381220

12 May 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.ph..._with_missing_or_unclear_data&oldid=896757883

1 Jun. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Destiny_(streamer)&oldid=899747106

15 Jun. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Matt_Hamill&oldid=902006434

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Matt_Hamill&oldid=902006479

16 Jun. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Wikipedia:Assume_good_faith&oldid=902110484

7 Jul. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ben_Askren&oldid=905139198

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jon_Jones&oldid=905146317

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jon_Jones&oldid=905146600

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Thiago_Santos_(fighter)&oldid=905147416

8 Jul. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Tara_Strong&oldid=905383741

14 Nov. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Catfish&oldid=926104910

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Template:Politics_of_Bolivia&oldid=926109725

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Template:Politics_of_Bolivia&oldid=926109895

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Template:Politics_of_Bolivia&oldid=926109986

15 Nov. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Saugus_High_School_shooting&oldid=926254308

16 Nov. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Human_sex_pheromones&oldid=926429159

19 Nov. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ilir_Latifi&oldid=926877890

24 Nov. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Surrey_Memorial_Hospital&oldid=927743514

27 Dec. 2019
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cuban_convertible_peso&oldid=932736719

7 Jan. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Bicalutamide&oldid=934611178

8 Jan. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Herpes_labialis&oldid=934797798

9 Jan. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Herpesviral_encephalitis&oldid=934878502

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Hand,_foot,_and_mouth_disease&oldid=934880572

24 Jan. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Virus&oldid=937336496

9 Feb. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jon_Jones&oldid=939879505

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jon_Jones&oldid=939879632

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jon_Jones&oldid=939879678

23 Feb. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=2010–2017_Toronto_serial_homicides&oldid=942295512

22 May 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Pinnacle_Sports&oldid=958106638

30 May 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Tupac_Shakur&oldid=959851642

5 Aug. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=User:Chloehoey&oldid=971297262

7 Aug. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:Borderline_personality_disorder&oldid=971575770

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Destiny_(streamer)&oldid=971623094

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Destiny_(streamer)&oldid=971623530

9 Aug. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:2019_Venezuelan_uprising_attempt&oldid=972010774

25 Aug. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Alexander_Gustafsson&oldid=974833450

11 Sept. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Novichok&oldid=977814231

17 Oct. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Shannon_Ritch&oldid=984044590

18 Oct. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Nina_Nunes&oldid=984161642

7 Dec. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Sex_reassignment_surgery&oldid=992909371

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=User_talk:Chloehoey&oldid=992909550

18 Dec. 2020
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Eminem&oldid=994912585

13 Jan. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Donda&oldid=999992509

23 Jan. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Wonders_of_the_World&oldid=1002158463

12 Mar. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dutasteride&oldid=1011672349

25 Mar. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=UFC_166&oldid=1014118741

28 Mar. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Sean_O'Malley_(fighter)&oldid=1014628869

21 Apr. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Derek_Chauvin&oldid=1019005882

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Derek_Chauvin&oldid=1019005919

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Derek_Chauvin&oldid=1019005954

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ezra_Furman&oldid=1019163087

28 Apr. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jose_Baez_(lawyer)&oldid=1020396643

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jose_Baez_(lawyer)&oldid=1020398332

13 May 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Long_COVID&oldid=1023005739

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Long_COVID&oldid=1023005842

14 May 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=USNS_Comfort_(T-AH-20)&oldid=1023098380

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Anthony_Fauci&oldid=1023101684

18 May 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Johnnie_Cochran&oldid=1023736901

25 May 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Hormone_replacement_therapy&oldid=1025013084

9 Jul. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Mark_Huyser-Wierenga&oldid=1032707637

1 Aug. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Isopropyl_myristate&oldid=1036560739

3 Aug. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Estradiol_enantate&oldid=1036895730

7 Aug. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Quinn_(soccer)&oldid=1037576655

20 Aug. 2021
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Bangarang&oldid=1039770381

22 Mar. 2022
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Bangarang&oldid=1078664785

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Gobi_bear&oldid=1078665695

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Gobi_bear&oldid=1078665754

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Bangarang&oldid=1078666120

17 Apr. 2022
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Desiigner&oldid=1083146557

11 Aug. 2022
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Prey_(2022_film)&oldid=1103836323


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 5, 2022)

SpergWatcher said:


> In a way is kind of sad this person is not as popular Keffals. This guy undoubtedly is 100% more harmful than Keffals who's just a retard interested only in clout. He went out of his way to create a DIY HRT page to direct minors to potentially harmful sources. Plus who knows how many teens this degenerate has damaged beyond repair by grooming them on Discord. It's truly amazing how cucked west values have become to allow such an individual to just gloat about it and actively advertise it on social media but the moment you say an edgy joke with the n word your account is gone in less than a day.


It’ll be a black mark on us and our generation. The kind of thing people centuries from now will point to as emblematic of our hedonistic barbarism.


----------



## Winter (Sep 5, 2022)

You will never be an anime girl


----------



## Skuntank (Sep 5, 2022)

SpergWatcher said:


> In a way is kind of sad this person is not as popular Keffals. This guy undoubtedly is 100% more harmful than Keffals who's just a retard interested only in clout. He went out of his way to create a DIY HRT page to direct minors to potentially harmful sources. Plus who knows how many teens this degenerate has damaged beyond repair by grooming them on Discord. It's truly amazing how cucked west values have become to allow such an individual to just gloat about it and actively advertise it on social media but the moment you say an edgy joke with the n word your account is gone in less than a day.


They're both equally dangerous, just in different ways. Additionally, Lucas' and Bobposting's operations are very likely interwoven into one at this point.

Also this thread needs to be locked for the time being. Bobposting is effectively a direct proxy/orbiter of Lucas, and Lucas is a sponsor of Bobposting's DIY HRT directory.


----------



## Null (Sep 16, 2022)

Unlocking this thread but I expect people to be smart and not give attention to other attention whores on Twitter still eager to cry victim. Bobposting is especially vile and potentially liable for criminal behavior so I'm opening this first.


----------



## Sprate Header (Sep 16, 2022)

Vile from Doxbin mega-doxed this guy
(Link) (https://archive.ph/p884y)

Huai Ze Dong (Chloe Elselvier Solanders)
9619 174 St NW Unit #409
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada T5T 6C6
(604) 442-1657
Birthday February 14th, 2001


```
╔══╦═════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
ViLE▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█[             BOBPOSTING DOXED          ]█░░▓
└──┴─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
  .     .              .             .        .                 .               .          .   .       .       .             .          .      . 
          .  .      +     .      .          .      .     .    .    .      .   ,;     .   .      .   .     .  .   +     .             .   
     . .      .     #       .           .             .         t               i       f#i   .  .       .      .      .     #       .         . 
         .         ###            .      .     .        .   .   Ej   .    .    LE     .E#t          .      .      .         ###            .     
 .     .   "#:. .:##"##:. .:#"  .      .            t      .DD .E#,           L#E    i#W, .    .  .    .        .   "#:. .:##"##:. .:#"  .    .   
    .      . "####"###"####"  .                     EK:   ,WK.  E#t.  .   .  G#W.   L#D.                .    .      . "####"###"####"  .         
       "#:.    .:#"###"#:.    .:#"  .      .    .   E#t  i#D  . E#t     .   D#K.  :K#Wfff;  .             .     "#:.    .:#"###"#:.    .:#"  .   
  .       "#########"#########"        .            E#t j#f     E#t  .     E#K.   i##WLLLLt      .      .  .       "#########"#########"        .
       "#:.  "####"###"####"  .:#"   .       .   .  E#tL#i  .   E#t      .E#E.     .E#L      .     .    .       "#:.  "####"###"####"  .:#"   .   
     .  "#######""##"##""#######"             .     E#WW,       E#t  .  .K#E    .     f#E:          .         .  "#######""##"##""#######"       
.         ."##"#####"#####"##"           .   .      E#K:  .     E#t    .K#D        .  ,WW;  .    .                 ."##"#####"#####"##"           
  "#:. ...  .:##"###"###"##:.  ... .:#"     .   .   ED.     .   E#t   .W#G  .          .D#;     .   .  .   "#:. ...  .:##"###"###"##:.  ... .:#" 
.     "#######"##"#####"##"#######"      .          t   .       E#t  :W##########Wt  .   tt          .   .     "#######"##"#####"##"#######"     
   .     "#####""#######""#####"    .      .      .     .       ,;.  :,,,,,,,,,,,,,.       .      .    .    .     "#####""#######""#####"    .   
      .     "      000      "    .     .       .        .    kt <> Cain <> Weep <> Snuff    .        .        .      "   .  000      "    .     .
.          .   .   000     .        .     . .      .        .     https://vile.sh/   .      .    .    .     .       .   .   000     .        .   
.. ..  .....  ....O000O...... ...... ........ ... ... ........  .. .  ....  .... . ........ .. ..... ..........  ..........O000O....... ........ 

        Before you read this paste, we are not affiliated with Kiwifarms at all, nor do we know any staff/high ranking members from that forum.


    Greetings Hackers,                                This is a gossip paste/OSINT practice, no harm intended.

    Imagine a place on the Internet that teaches adolescent boys how to buy and brew hormones. This is what bobposting is adverting, and it's
    entire online reputation is dedicated to. bobposting operates a Discord server & website dedicated to teaching children how to inject
    themselves with homemade (and store bought) chemicals. This vile place on the Internet essentially brainwashes boys into injecting
    themselves with their very own chemical concoction of hormones to ultimately transition themselves to the opposite gender.

    You may think that this place serves an educational purpose, but grasp the fact that this place is ran by a hypocritical tranny faggot
    who goes by, “Chloe,” originally known as “Huai Ze Dong”.  Male or female, whatever this pathetic creature may be, he takes great pride
    in grooming and has declared to have over 500 minors hooked on HRT.

    For those of you who don’t know, “HRT” is an acronym that stands for “hormone replacement therapy.” In this case, Chloe is essentially
    assisting in changing the secondary sex characteristics of boys by influencing and opening a door to femininity.

    He conventionally maintains a thin facade when stating, "pointing out resources" for plausible deniability, but is pellucidly involved
    in the distribution himself. What’s unfortunate are the gullible and clueless children that stumble upon Chloe and the “services” he
    provides. With his guidance and the adequate resources it makes it relatively easy for these kids to go down the path of altering their
    body permanently, which is what he desires. It’s even more pathetic considering the fact that the parents of these minors are unaware of
    Chloe’s intentions, he ensured that his identity is confidential upon interaction with kids.

        Keffals and Chloe are close friends, and Keffals sponsors Chloe's website (diyhrt.wiki), along with having a direct link on Keffal's
        website (keffals.gg).

    Stay the fuck away from kids.

    ...
    ..                               
        .
                                  -= Reasons =-

                        Convincing/helping underage trans children into taking/making life-changing bathtub estrogen injections
                      Unironically calls estrogen "anime juice" to attract his young victims
                          Blocking kt on Discord when inquiring about bathtub estrogen
                              Being a chronically online Twitter reject


                                  -= ThE AlMiGhTY MeMe CoLLeCTIoN =-

                                    -- "Bathtub Estrogen" --
                               https://vile.sh/bobposting/bathtub.png
                               https://vile.sh/bobposting/bathtub2.png
                               https://vile.sh/bobposting/bathtub3.png
                               https://vile.sh/bobposting/bathtub4.png
                               https://vile.sh/bobposting/bathtub5.png
                               https://vile.sh/bobposting/bathtub6.png


                           -- "Hitler deserved to be given humane treatment" (based) --
                                 https://vile.sh/bobposting/hitler.png


                          -- Injecting itself with estrogen (graphic warning) --
                                https://vile.sh/bobposting/injection.mp4
                                https://vile.sh/bobposting/howto.png (How to video)


                                     -- "Pinkpilling" children --
            "The act of turning seemingly straight males into effeminate, transvestites, e-girls or transgenders."
                            https://vile.sh/bobposting/pinkpill.png
                             https://vile.sh/bobposting/based.png


                                  -- SEX TOY FUND UWUWU~ --
                              https://vile.sh/bobposting/reddit.png


                                 -- TRANNY PORN (BEWARE / NSFW) --
                                  https://vile.sh/bobposting/nudes


╔══╦═════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
ViLE▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█[        ALIASES / PSUEDONYMS       ]█░░▓
└──┴─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

Alias(s):                                    Psyedonyms:
        bobposting                                          Bob Smith
        Chloe                                          Colin Dong
        Bob Smith
        Bob_Smith
        BovinianChloe
        chloesolanders
        chloehoey
        TheAwesomePickleGuy
        bobsmiththe3rd
        Kitorcat

╔══╦═════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
ViLE▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█[       BASIC INFORMATION       ]█░░▓
└──┴─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

  »  Full Name:     Huai Ze Dong (Birth name)
            Chloe Elselvier Solanders (Tranny name)

  »  Age:               21 / 02/14/2001 / February 14th, 2001

  »  Gender:            Male to Female (Still has a dong)

  »  Current Address:     9619 174 St NW Unit #409, Edmonton, Alberta, Canada T5T 6C6
                    Proof: https://vile.sh/bobposting/dox.png (Roommates Tiktok)

  »  Education:         University of Alberta

  »  IRLs:         https://vile.sh/bobposting/face.jpg
            https://vile.sh/bobposting/face2.png
            https://vile.sh/bobposting/face3.png

  »  Mobile Number:     (604) 442-1657 (Current)
            Carrier: Globalive Wireless-SVR (freedommobile.ca)

  »  IP:        207.216.203.33 (TELUS / Canada)
            64.114.197.45 (TELUS / Canada)

  »  Domain:        diyhrt.wiki
                Registrar:  NAMECHEAP. INC

  »  UberEats:        Name:     Colin Dong
            Email:     donghuaize@gmail.com
            Number: (604) 442-1657

            -- Orders -----------------------------------------------------
                
            Date:             August 10th, 2022
            Order #:         4B25A
            Restaurant:         McDonald’s
            Delivery Address:     9619 174 St NW Unit #409, Edmonton, Alberta, Canada T5T 6C6

  »  Fitbit:        Email:            donghuaize@gmail.com
            Name:            Chloe D.
            ID:            7QPSDR
            Photo:            https://static0.fitbit.com/images/profile/defaultProfile_150.png

╔══╦═════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
ViLE▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█[         EMAIL ACCOUNTS        ]█░░▓
└──┴─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

  »  [A] Email:     donghuaize@gmail.com       / Spotify   Ebay        Skype
  »  [A] Google-ID:     106105031838986617713     /  Tellonym  Pornhub     Adobe     Instagram
  »  [A] Name:         Colin Dong         []  Amazon    Pinterest   Uber      Wattpad
  »  [A] Relevance:     Main Email                \  Firefox   Imgur       Duolingo  Last.fm
  »  [A] Recovery:      (604) 442-1657             \ Facebook  Gravatar       Twitter                    Passwords:
            https://vile.sh/bobposting/email.png                                       zhongguo

  »  [B] Email:     donghuaize@hotmail.com     /
  »  [B] Google-ID:      NA                        /
  »  [B] Name:         NA             []  Skype
  »  [B] Relevance:      Random                    \  Facebook
  »  [B] Recovery:      donghuaize@gmail.com       \

  »  [C] Email:     donghuaize@outlook.com     / Amazon
  »  [C] Google-ID:      NA                        /  Instagram
  »  [C] Name:         NA             []  Twitter
  »  [C] Relevance:      Alternative Email         \  Discord
  »  [C] Recovery:      donghuaize@gmail.com       \ Tumblr // https://kitorcat.tumblr.com/

  »  [D] Email:     hrtinfo@protonmail.com     /
  »  [D] Google-ID:      NA                        /  Time of the creation 2022-02-23 06:11:06
  »  [D] Name:         NA             []  Twitter
  »  [D] Relevance:      HRT Email                 \  Instagram
  »  [D] Recovery:      NA                         \


╔══╦═════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
ViLE▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█[          SOCIAL MEDIA         ]█░░▓
└──┴─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

  » Twitter:
      - https://twitter.com/bobposting
      - https://twitter.com/estrogenization     (alt)
      - https://twitter.com/BovinianChloe     (Suspended // https://web.archive.org/web/20200510153828/https://twitter.com/BovinianChloe)
      - https://twitter.com/Bovinian_Chloe     (Suspended)
      - https://twitter.com/chloesolanders     (Changed name to @peaktransit then suspended // https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://twitter.com/chloesolanders/status/*)
      - https://twitter.com/peaktransit     (Suspended)
      - https://twitter.com/kitorcat         (Suspended)

  » Youtube:
      - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfzHachv6JQudU8LgLldIRw
      - https://www.youtube.com/c/BobSmith911     (Previously: https://www.youtube.com/TheAwesomePickleGuy)

  » Twitch:
      - https://twitch.tv/chloehoey

  » Minecraft:
      - https://namemc.com/profile/Bob_Smith.1
    UID: 9b21a31b-d867-4c66-bbdc-4d7351595ec4

               Previous Usernames:
        Bob_Smith        2021-06-12 17:00:04
        sugartown        2021-05-13 09:17:33
        Bob_Smith        2020-09-29 00:42:00
        Bob__Smith        2019-07-19 04:04:54
        Senbonzakura        2018-09-24 04:57:00
        Valeria_Jones        2018-08-10 01:05:57
        Bob_Smith        2017-06-17 19:14:15
        420xPUSSySLAyr69    2017-03-31 22:12:11
        Bob_Smith        2016-08-28 18:21:14
        dysxtrafy        2016-07-25 20:37:47
        Bob_Smith        2016-04-11 05:42:37
        Dyminium        2016-03-06 19:13:46
        Bob_Smith        2016-01-15 02:45:43
        dysxtrafy        2015-12-14 03:14:30
        Bob_Sniff        2015-11-08 22:34:14
        Bob_Smith        2015-08-13 18:07:51
        Bakrium            2015-07-14 01:39:02
        Bob_Smith        2015-02-05 00:33:38
        bobsmith_the3rd        Original


  » Reddit:
      - https://www.reddit.com/user/BovinianChloe
      - https://www.reddit.com/user/Kitorcat (NSFW) // Deleted the account when this was posted - https://archive.ph/WB99U

  » Onlyfans:
      - https://onlyfans.com/chloehoey

  » Instagram:
      - https://www.instagram.com/bovinianchloe/
        Recovery: h*****o@protonmail.com

  » TikTok:
      - https://www.tiktok.com/@chloesolanders

  » Kiwifarms:
      - https://kiwifarms.top/members/110391/ (his KF account)

  » List of pointless socials:
      - https://www.patreon.com/bobposting
      - https://ko-fi.com/bobposting
      - https://github.com/diyhrt
      - https://curiouscat.me/BovinianChloe
      - https://imgur.com/user/BovinianChloe/about
      - https://www.reddit.com/user/BovinianChloe
      - https://www.pinterest.com/donghuaize/
      - https://gitlab.com/donghuaize
      - https://www.duolingo.com/profile/bobsmith_


╔══╦═════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
ViLE▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█[            ROOM MATES         ]█░░▓
└──┴─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

                    Roommates that I don't care enough about:

Roommate #1:

A wheelchair bound autistic female to male transgender (Dating Garett)

Alias:         thirteenspoons
        twistymountain
        ebonyezra

Name:        Myckenzie Vandenberghe (Birth name)
                Ezra Vandenberghe (Tranny name)

IRLs:        https://vile.sh/bobposting/troondayout.jpg (With the fam)
        https://vile.sh/bobposting/nigger.mp4  (I like your cuts g)
        https://vile.sh/bobposting/mentallyill.mp4 (Atleast you admit it)
        https://vile.sh/bobposting/mentallyill2.mp4 (Atleast you admit it, twice)
        https://vile.sh/bobposting/disorders.mp4 (Listing her disorders)
        https://vile.sh/bobposting/troons.png (Her and Garett)
        https://vile.sh/bobposting/autism.mp4 (wetard wetard)
        

Email:        v*************3@gmail.com (+*********93)

Address:    9619 174 St NW Unit #409, Edmonton, Alberta, Canada T5T 6C6

Links:        https://www.facebook.com/myk.vandenberghe.3
        https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHY1UPCFxmivXCgKPUOVdkA
        https://twitter.com/ezraposting (changed from @ezragrimm)
        http://tiktok.com/@thirteenspoons (changed from @twistymountain)
        https://thirteen-spoons.tumblr.com/


Mom:        Shannon Vandenberghe (Evans)
        https://www.facebook.com/shannon.evans.184007

Sister:        Cassie Vandenberghe
        https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100072096018535

Father:        Terry Vandenberghe
        https://www.facebook.com/terry.vandenberghe

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roommate #2:

Male to female transgender (Dating Ezra)

Alias:      TerfPosting
        Hockeyvampire77

Name:        Garett Biddiscombe (Birth name)
        Ashley Biddiscombe (Troon name)

DOB:        11/16/2002 (November 16th, 2002 // https://vile.sh/bobposting/garettID.png)

IRLs:        https://vile.sh/bobposting/troons.png
        https://vile.sh/bobposting/dog.mp4
        https://vile.sh/bobposting/garett.png

Address:    9619 174 St NW Unit #409, Edmonton, Alberta, Canada T5T 6C6

Links:        https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100081104076138
        https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmNNyPmrpZE

Mom:        Jill Detonnacour
        https://www.facebook.com/jdetonnancour

Father:        Ken Biddiscombe
        https://www.facebook.com/ken.biddiscombe

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shoutout @Brolon on Doxbin for his paste a few hours ago, that one alias changed the game. https://doxbin.net/upload/BobpostingHuaiZeDongDIYHRT
```


----------



## Warlord (Sep 16, 2022)

Additional Dox from @Brolon Doxbin posted a few hours prior to vile 


(Link)(Archive.ph)


```
This is the person who runs the DIY HRT directory: https://diyhrt.wiki/
Name: Huai Ze Dong
Address: 9619 174 St NW Unit 409, Edmonton, Alberta, Canada T5T 6C6
Phone: 6044421657
He has gone by the name "Colin Dong" in the past. This is an alias.

Undeniable proof this is him:
I was looking around at videos about him and found this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ew9hXgpwCY
https://archive.ph/aHSsr
The only commentor for this video is Bob Smith. A known alias of Bobposting.
https://prnt.sc/0yzjcbvXvEB4
This took me to https://www.youtube.com/c/BobSmith911. I decided to check his social blade and found out that he recently changed his custom url from "theawesomepickleguy" to "BobSmith911"
https://archive.ph/TPIYP
https://archive.ph/WXH0U
From here I searched up "theawesomepickleguy" on a DB and found the email donghuaize@gmail.com. They live in Canada just like we know Bobposting does.
https://prnt.sc/2n_12_oLpjM_
I then searched up donghuaize@gmail.com and found this:
https://prnt.sc/T0SGPzeSA6SN
The property here has not been recently sold.
Here is proof that the person in question is undeniably Bobposting:
https://prnt.sc/DOR6NEPFELiJ
The email in question has signed up with the name and username "Bob Smith".
bobsmith_the3rd is one of his minecraft usernames:
https://prnt.sc/8ZmDZbB_8Dzq
Here are tweets from people who know Bobposting confirming his surname:
https://prnt.sc/V-xvPja9Orb_
https://archive.ph/uUs9g
Edmonton:
https://prnt.sc/EOjX7zSGxI3p
https://archive.ph/z4Kbu
It's already known that he is Asian:
https://prnt.sc/DwR5v_Qtrmoq
https://prnt.sc/K2fkr1q52hGL
https://archive.ph/Cdb7z
```


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 16, 2022)

Semper Fi viledoxbin.
I went on DYI Hrt site.
Children are OBVIOUSLY known for following rules about sites and their use.

(Sarcasm)


----------



## Near (Sep 16, 2022)

I genuinely thought  Bobposting is some perverted chink chick, but it's a actually a guy. 
Good lord, this is fucking disgusting.


----------



## Neil (Sep 16, 2022)

Near said:


> I genuinely thought  Bobposting is some perverted chink chick, but it's a actually a guy.
> Good lord, this is fucking disgusting.


There are no actual women involved with any of k*ffals' activities. Just a bunch of angry trannies who don't like their misdeeds being put out into the public.

It's really funny/ironic how Lucas was parading Kiwifarms' name around as the true final boss enemy in his life but immediately clammed up the minute Jesse Singal hinted at (not even outright mentioned) Doxbin, the place he was actually doxed at first. Really makes ya think, doesn't it?


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 16, 2022)

Near said:


> I genuinely thought Bobposting is some perverted chink chick, but it's a actually a guy.


Rule 1 of Troon Club:  It's ALWAYS a guy.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 16, 2022)

I just want to be part of the group by reminding everyone that this freak should be behind bars.


----------



## thhrang (Sep 16, 2022)

Dr. Geronimo said:


> I just want to be part of the group by reminding everyone that this freak should be behind bars.


I beg to differ, on the wall is a better fit for him.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 16, 2022)

Dr. Geronimo said:


> I just want to be part of the group by reminding everyone that this freak should be behind bars.


He should take up residence in a warmer climate as soon as physically possible.  A _much_ warmer climate if you get my gist.


----------



## 0x0000C1A (Sep 16, 2022)

Warlord said:


> Additional Dox from @Brolon Doxbin posted a few hours prior to vile
> 
> 
> (Link)(Archive.ph)
> ...


Doxbin is an irrefutable testament that the UK HRT cooking pot squad is not interested in the fact that they've been doxed.


----------



## Brolon (Sep 16, 2022)

I was going to post my dox on him here but it looks like that's already covered.

Huai added an 18+ disclaimer to his website after being doxed. This is despite him admitting to helping minors acquire HRT and directing them to this website.












						The DIY HRT Directory
					

All the information you need to be informed on DIY Hormone Replacement Therapy




					diyhrt.wiki
				



https://archive.ph/t5XqL
https://archive.ph/CwgJM


----------



## S.C.U.D. (Sep 16, 2022)

0x0000C1A said:


> Doxbin is an irrefutable testament that the UK HRT cooking pot squad is not interested in the fact that they've been doxed.


I assume their handlers/tard wranglers/journofriends have informed them that they use Doxbin for their own purposes so they aren't allowed to go after it.


----------



## Neil (Sep 16, 2022)

Brolon said:


> Huai added an 18+ disclaimer to his website after being doxed. This is despite him admitting to helping minors acquire HRT and directing them to this website.
> View attachment 3695866
> https://archive.ph/t5XqL
> https://archive.ph/CwgJM


Lol reality just hit him that he's now criminally liable for the *500+ MINORS* he illegally sold HRT to *behind their parents' backs.*


----------



## Skuntank (Sep 16, 2022)

Uh oh, is that fear I see?
Why'd you add that 18+ warning all of a sudden, Huai? Have a change of heart realizing what you did is emphatically and inarguably wrong?
Or was it you getting doxed in full and scared of getting arrested? Gonna flee to the Southern Ireland with your groomer buddy Lucas? If so, have fun. I doubt the statute of limitations applies to something like drug trafficking and child abuse.

With that A-Log smugpost out of the way, I must remind everyone here that we are not the ones to call the cops. Not here, not ever.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Sep 16, 2022)

Skuntank said:


> With that A-Log smugpost out of the way, I must remind everyone here that we are not the ones to call the cops. Not here, not ever.


Pretty sure that rule is pretty bendy when it comes to people hurting animals or children.


----------



## retard strength (Sep 16, 2022)

How it started:


How it's going:


----------



## Skuntank (Sep 16, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> Pretty sure that rule is pretty bendy when it comes to people hurting animals or children.


I say never because the plausible deniability that the site needs is ruined if we subscribe to the idea of "No calling the cops...but..." If we want to contact any authority, it really has to be mediated through Null. The police raid on Lucas has shown that. It doesn't matter if none of us did it, but now he can accuse KiwiFarms as a whole for getting the cops involved instead of just someone like Josh.
Obviously, he would have still gone and blamed the entire website and false flaggers even more obviously won't go through Josh, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Boopims (Sep 16, 2022)

retard strength said:


> How it started:
> View attachment 3695968
> 
> How it's going:
> View attachment 3695969


Oh how the turntables


----------



## Skuntank (Sep 16, 2022)

Boopims said:


> Oh how the turntables


As the retarded Twitter and Reddit shitlibs say, he fucked around and found out!


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 16, 2022)

Skuntank said:


> I say never because the plausible deniability that the site needs is ruined if we subscribe to the idea of "No calling the cops...but..." If we want to contact any authority, it really has to be mediated through Null. The police raid on Lucas has shown that. It doesn't matter if none of us did it, but now he can accuse KiwiFarms as a whole for getting the cops involved instead of just someone like Josh.
> Obviously, he would have still gone and blamed the entire website and false flaggers even more obviously won't go through Josh, but that's just my opinion.


It's more if you have to call the cops, because you're a mandatory reporter or whatever, just do it and shut the fuck up about it.  And don't waste the time of the cops with shit that isn't actionable.  99.99% of the time "I saw some shit on the Internet" isn't.  And even with the rare exception, it still isn't worth their time.


----------



## RangerBoo (Sep 16, 2022)

Between Lucas running away to Ireland when the cops checked his computer and now Bobposting making his DIY HRT site be for 18+, something tells me that something is going on with those two behind the scenes. It is clear that they are scared which is why they are trying to cover their tracks in hopes that the cops will drop whatever case they maybe making on them. As they say, the wheel of justice turns slowly but when it does turn it turns hard.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 16, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> It is clear that they are scared which is why they are trying to cover their tracks in hopes that the cops will drop whatever case they maybe making on them. As they say, the wheel of justice turns slowly but when it does turn it turns hard.


I wonder if the authorities already had an interest in them before all this other bullshit even happened and they set it up as a preemptive way to cast it as some kind of troon persecution when they inevitably get arrested and exposed as predators.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Sep 16, 2022)

Null said:


> Unlocking this thread but I expect people to be smart and not give attention to other attention whores on Twitter still eager to cry victim. Bobposting is especially vile and potentially liable for criminal behavior so I'm opening this first.


Thanks. While the thread was locked the dude got doxed and I couldn't update OP to reflect the new info. I'm going to do so now.

Edit: Requesting that a mod change the title of the thread to put his birth name as the first alias.


----------



## oh no im late for school (Sep 16, 2022)

huh, there's fewer sources to buy black market drugs from on the website then there were merely three weeks ago, according to an archive. i'm sure that's just a coincidence


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Sep 17, 2022)

oh no im late for school said:


> huh, there's fewer sources to buy black market drugs from on the website then there were merely three weeks ago, according to an archive. i'm sure that's just a coincidence


My guess is that Chloe and Keffals might've been using Bobpostings credentials as a PhD. candidate (if he is one, every fucking PhD. student I know is required by the schools to have multiple copies of their thesis because it has fucked people up before) to order certain quality and grades of reagents. I honestly really want to look into the directory in detail because this nigger was having kids learn how to get crypto in order to buy from it.

I'm curious to if they even are a chemist or biologist. You get credited for joining a research group in the preliminary bullshit and going to meetings. I know of very few people who don't join a research group in undergrad, I know very few who go from undergrad to doctorate with no research experience. 
If Keffals lies about everything then what are the odds that Bobposting isn't anything they claim to be. Most of the shit they say about brewing HRT isn't any more advanced then a basic guide.


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Sep 17, 2022)

Dong is a tragic enough last name, even more when preceded by Ze, but  imagine being a MTF tranny with the last name Dong

I’m more surprised by how young this fucker is tbh. Thought he’d be way older


----------



## Baraadmirer (Sep 17, 2022)

Chinese names are annoying to read at times because I'm never sure if they're in Western order or Chinese order. I'll assume the family name is Dong. Anywho, looked on the Twitter account and there hasn't been any bleating over being doxed or making changes to the wiki. Looks like we have an anti-attention whore in our sights.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 17, 2022)

Baraadmirer said:


> Chinese names are annoying to read at times because I'm never sure if they're in Western order or Chinese order. I'll assume the family name is Dong. Anywho, looked on the Twitter account and there hasn't been any bleating over being doxed or making changes to the wiki. Looks like we have an anti-attention whore in our sights.


Considering what he's up to he can't afford the attention and knows it.


----------



## Bartholomew (Sep 17, 2022)

This guy put a fucking disclaimer on his website. Let that sink in. Every sane person would take the website offline and then take the next flight to mexico - but no, not him. He is so insane that he thinks a fucking disclaimer is enough. I bet he isn't even afraid. I'm absolutely flabbergasted by his hrt brainrot.


----------



## Erasmus of Rotterdam (Sep 17, 2022)

Huai ( either淮 or 懷) is the family name. Ze Dong is the given name, I am guessing it is probably 澤東 if he is named after the leader.
Either of the Huai families are from southern China. It is a more common name from regions of Fujian and Guangdong


Baraadmirer said:


> Chinese names are annoying to read at times because I'm never sure if they're in Western order or Chinese order. I'll assume the family name is Dong. Anywho, looked on the Twitter account and there hasn't been any bleating over being doxed or making changes to the wiki. Looks like we have an anti-attention whore in our sights.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 17, 2022)

Erasmus of Rotterdam said:


> Huai ( either淮 or 懷) is the family name. Ze Dong is the given name, I am guessing it is probably 澤東 if he is named after the leader.
> Either of the Huai families are from southern China. It is a more common name from regions of Fujian and Guangdong


lol his first name is "Ze Dong."


----------



## F13 Key (Sep 17, 2022)

The phone number has a BC / greater Vancouver area code (604). Vancouver is where a lot of wealthy Chinese expats settle in Canada. His parents are probably funding his living expenses, phone bill included, which is why the number didn't change when he moved to Alberta. I'm guessing the parents will be pretty displeased if they find out any of this, but if you ran the name "Dong" or "Huai" in Vancouver you're going to get half the phone book.


----------



## 0x0000C1A (Sep 17, 2022)

S.C.U.D. said:


> I assume their handlers/tard wranglers/journofriends have informed them that they use Doxbin for their own purposes so they aren't allowed to go after it.


Since LAPSUS$ that might be true.
On top of that doxbin is way easier to manage administration-wise, unlike the forum here which has a torrent of former 8chan tourists frequenting A&H (or false flag sleeper accounts) making the most retarded statements you can make. Doxbin has relatively low traffic, clear-cut ruleset and legal bases practically checked out through the years of its operation.

Tldr #DropKiwifarms BOWS to Doxbin.


----------



## Punished Neco (Sep 17, 2022)

What a name to have
Huai Ze Dong = "How's the Dong?" (Slang for penis)

It reminds me of that news report of the 4 pilots in a plane crash:
Sum Ting Wong, Wi Tu Lo, Ho Lee Fuk, Bang Ding Ow


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Sep 17, 2022)

Brolon said:


> I was going to post my dox on him here but it looks like that's already covered.
> 
> Huai added an 18+ disclaimer to his website after being doxed. This is despite him admitting to helping minors acquire HRT and directing them to this website.
> View attachment 3695866
> ...





Bartholomew said:


> This guy put a fucking disclaimer on his website. Let that sink in. Every sane person would take the website offline and then take the next flight to mexico - but no, not him. He is so insane that he thinks a fucking disclaimer is enough. I bet he isn't even afraid. I'm absolutely flabbergasted by his hrt brainrot.


DISCLAIMER: THESE ROMS HORMONES MUST ONLY BE USED FOR EDUCATIONAL PURPOSES AND DELETED AFTER 24 HOURS


----------



## JoshPlz (Sep 17, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> lol his first name is "Ze Dong."





Punished Neco said:


> What a name to have
> Huai Ze Dong = "How's the Dong?" (Slang for penis)


I couldn't have come up with a better insulting name for an asian troon.  Accidentally based parents, lmao


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 17, 2022)

I never knew this thread would actually be this relevant...


----------



## Aria (Sep 27, 2022)

An update he decides to stop what he's doing since what he knows doing is illegal.but, I know for a fact he'll come back under a new name.


His twitlonger.





						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

TwitLonger is the easy way to post more than 140 characters to Twitter




					www.twitlonger.com


----------



## He Found Captain Winky (Sep 27, 2022)

Aria said:


> An update he decides to stop what he's doing since what he knows doing is illegal.but, I know for a fact he'll come back under a new name.
> View attachment 3696620
> His twitlonger.
> 
> ...


Something spooked this degenerate faggot to close up shop. Maybe the Mounties got off their fat asses and started to look into his and Cock Waffles activites.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Sep 27, 2022)

Archive of his tweet stream.








						Сhlое on Twitter: "Recently I have received a significant…
					

archived 19 Sep 2022 20:20:57 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Cuckoman (Sep 27, 2022)

Aria said:


> An update he decides to stop what he's doing since what he knows doing is illegal.but, I know for a fact he'll come back under a new name.
> View attachment 3696620
> His twitlonger.
> 
> ...


Amazing what happens when you shine a spotlight on these degenerates so that normies start realizing what they are up to.
But it was a boring end to Bobposting, I thought he wouldn't stop until some 12 year old got found dead, with a needle in their arm and contaminated hormones.   I guess him stopping before that alternative ending is a good thing.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 27, 2022)

Cuckoman said:


> Amazing what happens when you shine a spotlight on these degenerates so that normies start realizing what they are up to.
> But it was a boring end to Bobposting, I thought he wouldn't stop until some 12 year old got found dead, with a needle in their arm and contaminated hormones.   I guess him stopping before that alternative ending is a good thing.


I don't think he's actually stopped, just put a thin fig leaf of quasi-legalistic mumbo-jumbo up in the front in an attempt at deniability when that happens.


----------



## WelfareNiggerQueen (Sep 28, 2022)

A video about how Mr.Dong may potentially react if he's ever confronted about the HRT shit



			https://youtu.be/WNpWvfHx5TY?t=354


----------



## Angry Nipple (Sep 28, 2022)

On September 23, bobposting (unsurprisingly) submitted a request to remove the DIYHRT.WIKI and DIYHRT.GITHUB.IO from the Wayback Machine.


(A)(A2)
Fear not, the archives have been archived!  Each section is sorted by date and category below. Anything labeled ".a" is an archive of an archive, "A2" is the same archive from a different site, and any letter variations indicate a difference in month/date.



Spoiler: diyhrt github



*








						GitHub - diyhrt/diyhrt.github.io
					

Contribute to diyhrt/diyhrt.github.io development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



*August 2022
(A)(A.a)(Ab)(Ab.a)

June 2022
(A)(A.a)(A2)

_Contributors to diyhrt/diyhrt.github.io_
September 2022
(A)

June 2022
(A)

_"Life improvement: Use nav.html and load with nav.js #6" _(pull)
(A)

_Update transfem.html_
(A)

_Update transmasc.html_
(A)

_Commits_
September 14-16, 2022
(A)(Ab)(Ac)(Ad)

August 31, 2022
(A)

_github.com/5HT2  _(user)
(A)(A2)

_github.com/diyhrt  _(user)
(A)(A2)(A2.a)
(B)(B.a)
(C)(C.a)





Spoiler: diyhrt.wiki



_DIY HRT Directory_
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Transfem Guide_
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Transmasc Guide_
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Blood Tests_
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Injection Supplies_
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Telehealth_
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Contact_
September 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

August 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

July 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT .pngs_
Needles.png
(A)(A.a)

Femme.png
(A)(A.a)

Masc.png
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT other_
diyhrt.wiki/nav.js
(A)(A.a)

diyhrt.wiki/age-check.js
(A)(A.a)





Spoiler: diyhrt.github.io



_DIY HRT Directory_
September 22, 2022 | Error 404: Site Not Found:
(A)(A.a)

July 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

June 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

March 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Transfem Guide_
September 22, 2022 | Error 404: Site Not Found:
(A)(A.a)

July 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

June 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Transmasc Guide_
September 22, 2022 | Error 404: Site Not Found:
(A)(A.a)

July 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

June 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Blood Tests_
September 22, 2022 | Error 404: Site Not Found:
(A)(A.a)

July 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

June 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Injection Supplies_
September 22, 2022 | Error 404: Site Not Found:
(A)(A.a)

July 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

June 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Telehealth_
none found

_DIY HRT Directory | Contact_
September 22, 2022 | Error 404: Site Not Found:
(A)(A.a)

July 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

June 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

_DIY HRT Directory | Apps_
September 22, 2022 | Error 404: Site Not Found:
(A)(A2)

July 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)

June 2022 version:
(A)(A.a)



Interestingly enough, when I was trying to find the user 'diyhrt' on github, the account was blank, but I _did  _find this DIY HRT Directory Mirror (A)(A.a), with one primary user: JBMagination (A)(A2). This user is a team member for something called Definity. Unsure of their relation to bobposting or the diyhrt wiki but I thought it interesting enough to include.


----------



## Wy4M (Sep 28, 2022)

From his website.
When to take DIY-HRT: "If you do not want to be on waitlists, have to prove your transness while allowing your *body to masculinize*"
I think it's pretty clear this isn't intended to people in their 20s or older.



https://diyhrt.wiki/transfem / https://archive.ph/i4MrA

As someone already mentioned before, Since Bobposting got more attention here on the farms their amazing sponsor KEFFALS has left the building:
 
https://archive.ph/CwgJM / https://archive.ph/DopmH


----------



## Brutality (Sep 28, 2022)

Now that I'm back in my account again. I made this image to commemorate this freak getting comeuppance, big ups brothers


----------



## He Found Captain Winky (Sep 28, 2022)

Wy4M said:


> From his website.
> When to take DIY-HRT: "If you do not want to be on waitlists, have to prove your transness while allowing your *body to masculinize*"
> I think it's pretty clear this isn't intended to people in their 20s or older.
> View attachment 3697874
> ...


It’s so good seeing cockroaches fleeing from the light being shun on their disgusting actiivites.How could anyone with an objective mind not read this and realize these fucking troons are grooming kids to take bathtub drugs so they can get off on their fetish.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Sep 28, 2022)

Brutality said:


> Now that I'm back in my account again. I made this image to commemorate this freak getting comeuppance, big ups brothersView attachment 3698123


"Shut down", he says, but tweets have only been protected. (21 September 2022 archive)


----------



## Neil (Sep 28, 2022)

Wy4M said:


> From his website.
> When to take DIY-HRT: "If you do not want to be on waitlists, have to prove your transness while allowing your *body to masculinize*"
> I think it's pretty clear this isn't intended to people in their 20s or older.
> View attachment 3697874
> ...


Isn't it funny how Colin/Huai and Lucas were fantasizing about every KF user going to jail for some reason for making mean jokes about them and other trannies, yet Colin/Huai hurried to wipe literally every single thing linking him to his public practice of brewing and importing raw, benzene contaminated estrogen for the express, explicit purpose of selling it to underaged minors behind their parents' backs the SECOND his name got exposed?

Sounds like that "Nothing on this site is illegal to host" message on that DIYHRT website was, uh, bullshit.


----------



## Brutality (Sep 28, 2022)

This reply was lost after the hack it seems, but it's very obvious that the "18+ Page" is just skin deep 




Archive. Though you'll have to scroll down to the DIY section

Really tells you that "this website is for adults only" when you have to say things like this eh?


----------



## Scavenger (Sep 28, 2022)

>Haui Ze Dong
>Chinese
Fuckin chinese spy


----------



## He Found Captain Winky (Sep 28, 2022)

Brutality said:


> This reply was lost after the hack it seems, but it's very obvious that the "18+ Page" is just skin deep
> View attachment 3698606
> Archive. Though you'll have to scroll down to the DIY section
> 
> Really tells you that "this website is for adults only" when you have to say things like this eh?


That statement certainly looks loaded with criminal action and criminal intent.


----------



## HodgePodgeRogerDodger (Sep 28, 2022)

So from before the website went down it was revealed that the troon behind this was not a chemist-in-training. The only Colin Dong was a sociology student, an undergraduate at that. 

None of the trannies around Lucas seem to really be qualified in biology. The doctors they have are straight up mercenary, and don’t give a shit about their patients. They might actually just be the unwilling and stupid pawns of the pharmaceutical-insurance industry. Worse is that they seek to convert kids to suffer with them.


----------



## EpicGamerMoment (Sep 28, 2022)

Heard tell that this dude is either arrested or is about to be. Regardless him going from bragging about “pinkpilling minors” to desperately trying to scrub everything off the internet is extremely satisfying to see. Also he’s trying to convince people it’s due to “harrassment”. Trying to garner sympathy.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 28, 2022)

EpicGamerMoment said:


> Heard tell that this dude is either arrested or is about to be. Regardless him going from bragging about “pinkpilling minors” to desperately trying to scrub everything off the internet is extremely satisfying to see. Also he’s trying to convince people it’s due to “harrassment”. Trying to garner sympathy.


Only in Clown World is pointing out "hey didn't you just openly encourage felonies" considered "harassment."

Quit committing crimes, fags!


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Sep 28, 2022)

Punished Neco said:


> What a name to have
> Huai Ze Dong = "How's the Dong?"


It sounds more like "Why the dong?" to me, a question that, once asked, led him to troon out. Also, as Erasmus implicitly mentioned, Zedong is the modern way (pinyin) of spelling Chairman Mao's first name, though during his lifetime the older (Wade-Giles) spelling Tse-tung was usually used in English.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Sep 29, 2022)

EpicGamerMoment said:


> Heard tell that this dude is either arrested or is about to be. Regardless him going from bragging about “pinkpilling minors” to desperately trying to scrub everything off the internet is extremely satisfying to see. Also he’s trying to convince people it’s due to “harrassment”. Trying to garner sympathy.





AnOminous said:


> Only in Clown World is pointing out "hey didn't you just openly encourage felonies" considered "harassment."
> 
> Quit committing crimes, fags!


Does anybody still have the info from the pharmacy that Otonoko Pharmacy or whatever it was called on where they were sourcing their shit and how it was Benzene contaminated?
That sounds like gross negligence when your service sounds like it's troons giving kickbacks to each other for sponsoring your shit. I doubt this shit was a licensed charity.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Sep 29, 2022)

Neil said:


> Isn't it funny how Colin/Huai and Lucas were fantasizing about every KF user going to jail for some reason for making mean jokes about them and other trannies, yet Colin/Huai hurried to wipe literally every single thing linking him to his public practice of brewing and importing raw, benzene contaminated estrogen for the express, explicit purpose of selling it to underaged minors behind their parents' backs the SECOND his name got exposed?
> 
> Sounds like that "Nothing on this site is illegal to host" message on that DIYHRT website was, uh, bullshit.


Just shows how powerful the criminal conspiracy behind the Kiwi Farms is that it can shut down a small charity for trans children and get its AMAZING WORLD FAMOUS SPONSOR to cut ties and flee overseas. All while law enforcement refuses to prosecute every person who has ever visited the Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Wy4M (Sep 29, 2022)

BeepBoopBeepBoop said:


> Does anybody still have the info from the pharmacy that Otonoko Pharmacy or whatever it was called on where they were sourcing their shit and how it was Benzene contaminated?
> That sounds like gross negligence when your service sounds like it's troons giving kickbacks to each other for sponsoring your shit. I doubt this shit was a licensed charity.


Someone made this post & I did a copypasta locally as I wanted to check out those links:


Spoiler



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nerotard is the proprietor of Otokonoko Pharmacueticals, a "pharmaceuticals" established solely for the production of shitty homemade HRTs, with the owner having no prior knowledge of HRTS.
These HRTs are totally safe (ps; that was sarcastic) and are marketed towards kids on their own website and packaging.

Additionally, he is promoted by bobposting / Chole, the proprietor of diyhrt.wiki; however, we'll talk more about her later.

FULL NAME:      Gabriel de Castro Rodrigues (Before transition / Deadname)
                Lilian de Castro Rodrigues (After transition / Preferredname)
AGE: 23 - 1999-08-24
GENDER:         Male to Female (Transgender)
MOBILE NUMBER:  (31) 98275-3843
RESIDENCE:      R. Prata, 178 - 203 - Cruzeiro Belo Horizonte - MG, 30310-100, Brazil
EMAIL:          yukinogc@gmail.com
                    Name: Lilian de Castro
                    Id: 113005775663957557726
                    Connections:
                        Amazon
                        Discord
                        GitHub
                        PornHub
DOMAIN:         otokonokopharma.com


			https://files.catbox.moe/c68rsq.png
		

LINKS:
https://files.catbox.moe/ruh9lm.png
https://files.catbox.moe/gfnxzm.png
https://files.catbox.moe/f4ijov.png
https://files.catbox.moe/vgqum7.png
https://files.catbox.moe/nxa9mc.png
https://files.catbox.moe/8xozxc.png
https://files.catbox.moe/yarkey.png
http://cnpj.info/Otokonoko-Comercio-e-Servicos
https://gist.github.com/nerotard/f9fb97d0bbb135f56d73c521b5bb2b2b
https://github.com/nerotard
https://twitter.com/nerotard
https://www.reddit.com/user/GC146/
https://www.facebook.com/people/Lilian-de-Castro/100007340040733/
https://www.facebook.com/lilian.decastro.16144
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Artificial Stupidity (Sep 29, 2022)

Ok so it's been a little while since everything kicked off and I did gather some information on our groomertroon some may already be cited.  

First off an archive of bobpostings trannie selfie discord: https://archive.ph/j4zbZ 

https://archive.ph/fzo4l some literature they wrote   


Being disowned for being a troon https://archive.ph/Bt45E 

A snippet from Lucas messaging bobposting & kwiihours about being blocked & then a post 2 days later saying he's sponsoring the diyhrtwiki https://archive.ph/KIBQz 

A tweet between bob & keffals about jalapenos & finger banging (gross) https://archive.ph/NRTE9 

https://archive.ph/bU5RU#selection-4779.0-4809.7 kwiihours (a Minecraft troon really) also seems to be able to push commits to diyhrt wiki , has gone dark and locked down & deleted socials (and removed his URL from way back https://web.archive.org/web/collections/20220000000000*/https://kwii.tk/ 

(this troon has a lot to hide) Also "memes" about pushing hrt to minors https://archive.ph/3l0NJ   it's like a who's who of grooming. 


So the sysop for diyhrt wiki used to be run by someone called froggie (christofer beres) Aliases: a-interestingusrname, Bella, Bella Stallman, BeyondInventions, Christofer Minestar, CIAGFMODER, Dominika, dominikaaaa,  frog emoji, frog, l1ving,   idontevenknow, 5HT2, liv, liv sokolov,  living_they,     

who in his own right Probably deserves a thread. I found our hrt pushing weirdo on chance, https://archive.ph/bkCvg here he is Pushing a commit to the wiki.  

Here is a snapshot of his GitHub https://archive.ph/CG0Vs    I noticed this degenerate is a Minecraft Dev / skid of sorts the history of kami-blue (2b2t Minecraft) & troons is literally inseparable.  

I found degenerate shit but he's not a nice person https://archive.ph/oOIB0 

Here is his selfdox https://archive.ph/khUr8 Size on that fucking chin https://archive.ph/40W4V 

I've noticed he is very involved with research chemicals and that type of thing and even admits to being accused of drug trafficking due to residue found on his clothes; https://archive.ph/P2I71 

He has many domains I found some information about his background 

https://web.archive.org/web/20210307014151/https://l1v.in/list / has links to : https://web.archive.org/web/20210412195908/https://www.ontariouniversitiesinfo.ca/programs/7152 
Biopharmaceutical Sciences (4 years)   

It's further proven by his own words on one of his Reddit alts ; https://archive.ph/9A7qX 

  Here's bobposting saying they acquired some hrt stuff and froggie letting people know vendors will be having it soon https://archive.ph/e9rGF 

I managed to grab a archive of his twitter timeline before the whole diyhrt wiki went dark & he locked his timeline and it's all degenerate https://archive.ph/W4oBC 

He seems to be meme posting but further solidified his support for the wiki https://archive.ph/76y8z 

The same "meme" posted by Bob months later https://archive.ph/lUmpK 

  He seems to push the diyhrtwiki quite a lot across multiple platforms here is a git commit for a discord dosebot https://archive.ph/Zd7LP 

I noticed he mentioned vannapharma on one of his Reddit alts https://archive.ph/nNrMJ 

So I looked into vannapharma and didn't get much information but something of note; https://archive.ph/6nPNc 

>"Shipping Notice: Please be aware, there will be a delay on shipping of any orders made between 18/08/2022 – 28/08/2022" 

  Keffals announcement of his doxing around the 18th of August. and Taylor Lorenz posted something about Lucas on the 18th also https://archive.ph/PivB0 

Other tidbits; gentle emotes discord : https://archive.ph/mQ9yI 

Here's bob gloating about the totally legit wiki https://archive.ph/1NGiA https://archive.ph/BvImb 

more bob posting victory over the kiwibro     https://archive.ph/hFR7h 

oh look it's just memes and totally not what's happening; https://archive.ph/hFR7h of note seanseanwonton (https://archive.ph/MuEqU) is also a wiki creator. 

More meme posting "dunking" on kiwifarms https://archive.ph/6FTNM   (this was in January before keffals decided to go ass mad)  

Here is some on bobs panic posting https://archive.ph/lV60s distanced himself quickly  

Bob linking to a informed consent doc made by erininthemorn https://archive.ph/dcuZ9 

Fail flirting with a minor "not even as a joke" https://archive.ph/Hfui0 

Being Chinese bob knows of hrt in China text obviously https://archive.ph/kyoSg


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 29, 2022)

Neil said:


> *Isn't it funny* how Colin/Huai and Lucas were fantasizing about every KF user going to jail for some reason for making mean jokes about them and other trannies...


Not really, considering:



> A police department in the UK has come under fire after it appeared to defend a convicted pedophile, asserting that anyone ‘misgendering’ the individual would not be tolerated.
> 
> Sussex Police responded to posts from women’s rights campaigners who expressed concerns that the 58-year-old transgender pedophile, going by the name of Sally Ann Dixon, could be incarcerated in a women’s prison.
> 
> ...


[Emphasis _*mine*_]






						UK Police Department Savaged For Defending Convicted Serial Pedophile Against 'Hate' | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Wy4M (Sep 29, 2022)

Artificial Stupidity said:


> A snippet from Lucas messaging bobposting & kwiihours


Based on this tweet we can assume that KwiiHours made the diy hrt website:



			https://archive.ph/jUVTe
		


Edit - another tweet where he thanks KwiiHours:









						Сhlое - check bio for HRT info! on Twitter: "Thank you so…
					

archived 29 Sep 2022 17:58:55 UTC




					archive.ph
				




His Twitter account is deleted. user id was 1165918122206908423
Names used: KwiiHours, KwiiYears, KwiiSeconds

Both his website and github are excluded from archive..org:







Another Github account, also deleted:









						OtterBot · GitHub
					

archived 29 Sep 2022 17:52:09 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Changed his name on Wikipedio:









						Wikipedia:Changing username/Simple/Unfulfilled/2022/September - Wikip…
					

archived 28 Sep 2022 13:36:54 UTC




					archive.ph
				













						User:KwiiHours - Wikipedia
					

archived 28 Sep 2022 13:40:03 UTC




					archive.ph
				




I guess he's in panic mode as he also scrubbed his online presence. Barely any results in seach engines; some pages still show up in search engines' cache.


----------



## Artificial Stupidity (Sep 29, 2022)

Wy4M said:


> Based on this tweet we can assume that KwiiHours made the diy hrt website:
> View attachment 3700901
> 
> 
> ...


Great work my friend, I didn't grab an archive of the his site but it did used to reference the wiki
I wasn't quick enough, but he is linked to 5ht2 through that kami-blue Minecraft mod I'm sure.


----------



## A1 Steak Sauce (Sep 29, 2022)

Artificial Stupidity said:


> A tweet between bob & keffals about jalapenos & finger banging (gross) https://archive.ph/NRTE9


I’ve seen people site this tweet as proof of a relationship between Lucas and Ze Dong. The private account in this tweet chain is Ze Dong’s. The private tweet is likely referencing the incorrect assumption in this thread that has since been deleted that Lucas and Ze Dong were once in a relationship and making a joke about it. This incorrect assumption is likely caused by Ze Dong being confused with another Asian troon who Lucas was in a relationship with. Just felt the need to clarify this since I have seen this falsehood repeated using the jalapeño tweet as proof.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Sep 29, 2022)

Wy4M said:


> Someone made this post & I did a copypasta locally as I wanted to check out those links:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Always remember that most half-civilized countries have laws against practicing medicine without a license and against commercialization of pharmaceuticals and controlled substances without a license.
Selling to minors would constitute aggravating circumstances, most likely. Operating internationally, another one. And trying to hide earning and using crypto, yet another one.


----------



## Fungible penis (Sep 29, 2022)

Baraadmirer said:


> "Shut down", he says, but tweets have only been protected. (21 September 2022 archive)


That's to stop the account name becoming available to anyone else. Will have deleted (lol) tweets first.


----------



## Artificial Stupidity (Sep 29, 2022)

A1 Steak Sauce said:


> I’ve seen people site this tweet as proof of a relationship between Lucas and Ze Dong. The private account in this tweet chain is Ze Dong’s. The private tweet is likely referencing the incorrect assumption in this thread that has since been deleted that Lucas and Ze Dong were once in a relationship and making a joke about it. This incorrect assumption is likely caused by Ze Dong being confused with another Asian troon who Lucas was in a relationship with. Just felt the need to clarify this since I have seen this falsehood repeated using the jalapeño tweet as proof.


Yes you are 100% correct I didn't flesh out my post correctly but it was more showing these people are all interlinked.

The Asian is Melanie (milktealeninism)
https://archive.ph/maRp8 relationship @MilkTeaLeninism https://archive.ph/h5LwM
I would be interested to see if anyone was able to link bob & this other Asian (doubtful) but an interesting edit to the DIY wiki just before they locked it all down comes from a user with a similar username ; milktea02 (https://archive.ph/bU5RU)


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Sep 29, 2022)

A1 Steak Sauce said:


> I’ve seen people site this tweet as proof of a relationship between Lucas and Ze Dong. The private account in this tweet chain is Ze Dong’s. The private tweet is likely referencing the incorrect assumption in this thread that has since been deleted that Lucas and Ze Dong were once in a relationship and making a joke about it. This incorrect assumption is likely caused by Ze Dong being confused with another Asian troon who Lucas was in a relationship with. Just felt the need to clarify this since I have seen this falsehood repeated using the jalapeño tweet as proof.


As noted, you are correct; there also is an archived version of those tweets that confirms what you are saying, but I can't find it currently.  In the first tweet, Lucas mentions getting the old spicy finger from his "ex", then some other weirdo mentions Bobposting because they all appear to all have cybersex with him (ew) and then Lucas replies with the same tweet as his first but "ex" replaced with Chloe to play off that other weirdo's joke.

Also, it would be very funny if what takes down Bob Dong and the DIY HRT site was dipping into supplying people with testosterone.  While the cops might not care about trafficking bathtub estrogen, they sure as shit will bust people for moving test.  A meathead from a gym I once went to got raided by the cops and did jail time over selling test to a couple other guys.


----------



## Wy4M (Sep 29, 2022)

MilkTeaLeninism who renamed now to ChaosIsMel.
They were talking about meeting up and even were going to get married but not sure if anything ever happened besides some e-dating.
Need to look it up...






			https://archive.ph/maRp8


----------



## rodentia (Sep 29, 2022)

the mental image of anything attempting to "finger" Lucas's stab hole has made me want to die. thank you for that.


----------



## Artificial Stupidity (Sep 29, 2022)

1This is evidence I own DIYHRT.WIKI and DIYHRT.GITHUB.IO.23It it is my request to have these sites removed from the Wayback Machine as per my email.
This is the new cope 



Pitbull Victim said:


> Also, it would be very funny if what takes down Bob Dong and the DIY HRT site was dipping into supplying people with testosterone.  While the cops might not care about trafficking bathtub estrogen, they sure as shit will bust people for moving test.  A meathead from a gym I once went to got raided by the cops and did jail time over selling test to a couple other guys.


That might explain them removing this recommendation


			https://archive.ph/6NE9K#selection-4201.8-4201.21


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Sep 29, 2022)

Wy4M said:


> Someone made this post & I did a copypasta locally as I wanted to check out those links:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What I am looking for is if they ever mentioned what company they sourced their shit from. Before the website hack someone posted the #ID and company this person was sourcing their shit from. Generally most compounding pharmacies do not do synthesis, they simply take the active ingredient and put it into a tablet, cream, or solution for delivery.
Someone did a very good post with screenshots and other shit before the hack about how this nigger was buying from a Chinese firm and the stuff they bought was not even suitable for pets.

Otokonoko lacks the capability of producing estrogen because even producing shit like essential oils requires a fuck load of precursors and machinery. The website is a dead end and from what I've seen this fucking retard has tried to sell fucking Luperon in the past. The bottles they have do not say who they source from.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 29, 2022)

"Request to remove from Wayback."
So one can just email?

How about requesting to remove your own minor pics from Twitter is some freak Waybacked them?

Wayback protects pedophiles and groomers.


----------



## Null (Sep 30, 2022)

Sending this pedophile freak into hiding and drawing fire and police attention to the grooming hub made all this bullshit worth it.

There's going to be fewer teenagers with needles in their arms trying to fix normal teen depression with hormones at the advice of this menace. That is a calculable, objective good.


----------



## Sprate Header (Sep 30, 2022)

Null said:


> Sending this pedophile freak into hiding and drawing fire and police attention to the grooming hub made all this bullshit worth it.
> 
> There's going to be fewer teenagers with needles in their arms trying to fix normal teen depression with hormones at the advice of this menace. That is a calculable, objective good.


How It Started:


>i am doing nothing wrong, nor will i ever back down

How It's Going:

>we have talked to Kеffalѕ and our teams have made an agreement to end her sponsorship of the DIY HRT Directory.


----------



## DoodooForGoogol (Sep 30, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Archive of his tweet stream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some additional archive links just for good measure.


			https://archive.ph/NWNpQ
		



			https://archive.ph/lV60s
		


Yeah not surprised at that happening at the very least, it's a case of "too little, too late". Temporarily depriving the farmers of a place for discussion, information, and ridicule of the most bizarre and heinous figures is probably the least worrying issue for the troonshine crowd. The actual reality is these folk have gone and pissed off a lot of people, which may include, but are not limited to, former transition victims/the detransitioned, LGB, normies, lurkers, common men, women, and children, A-logs, black hats, etc. I know someone compared the Farms to Africanized killer bees, but I also think there's some Asian giant hornets thrown into the clusterfuck of a mix.

Throughout the time that the Farms were down, I had a speculation that there may be a possibility of vigilantes and malicious actors (Hint: They are completely unaffliated with the Farms or any other Farm-like sites) mobilizing individually to take the fight up to the troonshiners' level. Sure enough, they, along with said pissed off groups, now have their eyes set on the sexual deviants - the type that convinces children to destroy and mutilate their own bodies physically and chemically as if they are mere lab rats and sexual playthings; a crowd that completely disregards and willfully ignores children of their humanity and their inability to consent altogether. It's a beautiful thing to see to compliment the public tide being turned against these groomers. As an example, here's some screenshots from some other sites that I found directed towards Bobposting/the crew altogether.












What I am surprised though is that the doxing repository has remained nearly/completely unnoticed this whole time by the troonshiners, even while the Farms was being kicked in. A total of three entries full of personal, photographic, and videographic evidence of Dong's tomfuckery is still there, along with that website that is still available for anyone to freely access. Should said malicious actors and the vigilante types become more emboldened, the dirt will eventually spill over into real life, which may include university, actual work, home dynamics, etc.

It's a guarantee that this type of harassment is not going to end anytime soon, and is going to continue and spread to other people that he has connections to. God forbid if his family hears about this thread and proceeds to read through it, all the while either regretting the decision of emigrating out of China, or immigrating towards Canada. Whatever happens at this point on, I'll know that the Farms is just going to lay back, watch, archive it for future preservation, and have a laugh out of it - as it always should.

Remember Dong, had you never involved yourself in DIY HRT manufacturing and distribution, along with pushing children into castrating, mutilating, and dehumanizing themselves, you wouldn't have been in this mess in the first place. Maybe consider not being a shamufur dispray and a failure to famiry. Also consider not making so many enemies that consist of the public and those who hail from the underbellies of the internet. Whatever, it's too late for those anyway.


----------



## Wy4M (Sep 30, 2022)

BeepBoopBeepBoop said:


> What I am looking for is if they ever mentioned what company they sourced their shit from. Before the website hack someone posted the #ID and company this person was sourcing their shit from. Generally most compounding pharmacies do not do synthesis, they simply take the active ingredient and put it into a tablet, cream, or solution for delivery.
> Someone did a very good post with screenshots and other shit before the hack about how this nigger was buying from a Chinese firm and the stuff they bought was not even suitable for pets.
> 
> Otokonoko lacks the capability of producing estrogen because even producing shit like essential oils requires a fuck load of precursors and machinery. The website is a dead end and from what I've seen this fucking retard has tried to sell fucking Luperon in the past. The bottles they have do not say who they source from.


Oh, I think this is what you're looking for:
  

Here Bobposting says that he personally talked to people of Bejing Yibai. Some Kiwi translated the Chinese and If I remember correctly then he asks if they also press pills or put it in vials and the representative answers that they only sell bulk.
So yeah, the person in above screenshots is wrong about that when he says that they also put it in vials and package it.

Bobposting also mentions two CAS numbers in the Chines post. From the CAS 979 32 8 MSDS:
 

Edit - Just read the Shipping page:



Probably contains a lot of reposts but I think it was worth to post it again:


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> >we have talked to Kеffalѕ and our teams have made an agreement to end her sponsorship of the DIY HRT Directory.


This fancy talk meant to sound impressive is actually an admission of an ongoing criminal enterprise.  If there are literal "teams" engaging in this pattern of criminal activity, that's racketeering.  That would make any participant fully criminally liable for any result of the organized criminal activity.

Harassing and intimidating people in pursuit of concealing this criminal activity is also itself a crime.

Too bad it's in Gaynadia where troons are allowed to commit crimes.


DoodooForGoogol said:


> The actual reality is these folk have gone and pissed off a lot of people, which may include, but are not limited to, former transition victims/the detransitioned, LGB, normies, lurkers, common men, women, and children, A-logs, black hats, etc.


Contrary to the melodramatic bullshit about the Farms being some kind of final boss of the Internet, we're harmless pussycats compared to some of the people these subhumans have pissed off.  Even if they literally went and murdered Null or some shit, this will never be over for them.


----------



## S.C.U.D. (Sep 30, 2022)

DoodooForGoogol said:


> What I am surprised though is that the doxing repository has remained nearly/completely unnoticed this whole time by the troonshiners, even while the Farms was being kicked in. A total of three entries full of personal, photographic, and videographic evidence of Dong's tomfuckery is still there, along with that website that is still available for anyone to freely access. Should said malicious actors and the vigilante types become more emboldened, the dirt will eventually spill over into real life, which may include university, actual work, home dynamics, etc.


I've talked about this before, but my theory is the handlers/tard wranglers/journofriends Bobposting, Keffals, etc. have told them that they use Doxbin for their own purposes so the troonsquad isn't allowed to go after it.


----------



## Kupier (Sep 30, 2022)

In his goodbye twitlonger, he mentions that the diyhrt site is being passed on to someone else. Was that person ever found? I have a feeling he's just sitting on the site still.


----------



## Cuckoman (Sep 30, 2022)

Null said:


> Sending this pedophile freak into hiding and drawing fire and police attention to the grooming hub made all this bullshit worth it.
> 
> There's going to be fewer teenagers with needles in their arms trying to fix normal teen depression with hormones at the advice of this menace. That is a calculable, objective good.


They fucking PROFITED from selling contaminated shit containing BENZENE to kids for IV injections.
We can not do anything to stop them. Collect all data and hand it over to MTG, she has the power to stop them. She seems to also be very upset
about what troons do to kids. And "iv inject 2% benzene" is likely high up there in real bad shit she does not like.
Sure, she hates the farms, but I think she hates the mutilation shit more.

I don't think interacting with the outside is wise. But for this I make exception. Anonymous data-dump to MTG and see if she blows a fuse and does something about it I find acceptable.


----------



## Balr0g (Sep 30, 2022)

Null said:


> Sending this pedophile freak into hiding and drawing fire and police attention to the grooming hub made all this bullshit worth it.
> 
> There's going to be fewer teenagers with needles in their arms trying to fix normal teen depression with hormones at the advice of this menace. That is a calculable, objective good.


Kind of ironic: we were pulled over the coals got called all sort of names but when they suddenly felt the light of the more broad public they crumble to little bits. That is a very phyrric victory. Heck not even a victory as we are still here thanks to youzr stubborness. 

And now we watch again as they continue to nuke themselves with their very own words. Almsot like business as usual


----------



## Wy4M (Sep 30, 2022)

Why trannies inject Estradiol: "bioidentical hormone in that it is chemically identical to that from a human ovary"
And who doesn't have ovaries and will never have them? Indeed, so they have to keep doing this for the rest of their lives.


What Estradiol does:

lmao mood changes, anxiety or depression
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So here is how it's basically made: (will add archive link later) https://groups.io/g/MTFHRT/wiki/29602 / https://archive.ph/h6fzl

 

- So they inject it IM (= intramuscular. yep, injected into a muscle)
- Initially they started with just 2 ingredients:
    1 - Estradiol hormone
    2- Since it's very difficult to measure the correct Estradiol dose, it's also difficult to inject powder and since it isn't water soluble, they added oil to it. Used to be castor oil but now it's been replaced with MCT oil (I think that's coconut oil or palm oil, ... feel free to correct me)
- Seems that quite some people developed some allergic reactions so they decided to add 2-3% Benzyl Alcohol to prevent this. (I have no fucking clue if this really helps)
- Later on somebody decided to also add Benzyl Benzoate (40-45%) to facilitate the dissolving of the Estradiol

From vannapharma:



			https://archive.ph/HxxSU
		


From OELABS. Label is hard to read but it seems that they use 40% Benzyl Benzoate.









						Valerate 10 mL
					

archived 30 Sep 2022 11:58:45 UTC




					archive.ph
				




I have no clue what Benzyl Benzoate does to a human body when it's injected for the rest of your life.
Me thinks 41% Benzyl Benzoate should be more representative of what to expect.

Edit - Oh yeah, Otokonoko Pharmaceuticals now ships without the loli package and labels their products as skincare oil because customs and concerned parents.


----------



## Artificial Stupidity (Sep 30, 2022)

DoodooForGoogol said:


> View attachment 3702455
> 
> What I am surprised though is that the doxing repository has remained nearly/completely unnoticed this whole time by the troonshiners, even while the Farms was being kicked in.



Don't be fooled by this, it's not their "dox" that's the issue, it's the association with illegal activity and proof of degeneracy. It's why they are trying to scrub themselves from archives.
Watch archive.md and find another method of archiving because they will target that site next


----------



## EpicGamerMoment (Sep 30, 2022)

Null said:


> Sending this pedophile freak into hiding and drawing fire and police attention to the grooming hub made all this bullshit worth it.
> 
> There's going to be fewer teenagers with needles in their arms trying to fix normal teen depression with hormones at the advice of this menace. That is a calculable, objective good.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 30, 2022)

888 pages? Dream on faggot ya not that interesting


----------



## Baraadmirer (Sep 30, 2022)

Wy4M said:


> I have no clue what Benzyl Benzoate does to a human body when it's injected for the rest of your life.


Most of the resources I've seen mention using benzyl benzoate as a topical agent (i.e., applied to the skin) as a deterrent against lice and scabies, but that's usually only done once barring severe infections ( Mayo Clinic | Archive ). I can only find an abstract for a study that uses the compound as a vehicle for an antiandrogen known as cyproterone acetate ( Link | Archive ), and while it doesn't appear on the page due to paywalling, a Google search I did for "benzyl benzoate subcutaneous injection" found this string for the previous link:



For more information about benzyl benzoate and some related compounds, this safety assessment ( Archive ) from SAGE Journals might be of interest.


----------



## Blitzsneed (Sep 30, 2022)

BeepBoopBeepBoop said:


> What I am looking for is if they ever mentioned what company they sourced their shit from. Before the website hack someone posted the #ID and company this person was sourcing their shit from. Generally most compounding pharmacies do not do synthesis, they simply take the active ingredient and put it into a tablet, cream, or solution for delivery.
> Someone did a very good post with screenshots and other shit before the hack about how this nigger was buying from a Chinese firm and the stuff they bought was not even suitable for pets.
> 
> Otokonoko lacks the capability of producing estrogen because even producing shit like essential oils requires a fuck load of precursors and machinery. The website is a dead end and from what I've seen this fucking retard has tried to sell fucking Luperon in the past. The bottles they have do not say who they source from.


From @Wy4M's post the screenshot of No Dong outright shining a light onto the source of the compounds was interesting, so I looked into it:
The source sells 4 of estradiol analogues:


No Dong references Estradiol Valerate in particular, here is the listing page. (archive) 
Could you find the mentioned post and link it here for visibility?


----------



## Wy4M (Sep 30, 2022)

Baraadmirer said:


> Most of the resources I've seen mention using benzyl benzoate as a topical agent (i.e., applied to the skin) as a deterrent against lice and scabies, but that's usually only done once barring severe infections ( Mayo Clinic | Archive ). I can only find an abstract for a study that uses the compound as a vehicle for an antiandrogen known as cyproterone acetate ( Link | Archive ), and while it doesn't appear on the page due to paywalling, a Google search I did for "benzyl benzoate subcutaneous injection" found this string for the previous link:
> View attachment 3702862
> For more information about benzyl benzoate and some related compounds, this safety assessment ( Archive ) from SAGE Journals might be of interest.


From that Mayo Clinic link:




"Do not use benzyl benzoate on open wounds"
That's why they have to inject it


----------



## yydszmiteg2 (Sep 30, 2022)

Baraadmirer said:


> I can only find an abstract for a study that uses the compound as a vehicle for an antiandrogen known as cyproterone acetate





			Library Genesis • scientific articles
		



			Sci-Hub | Effect of Castor Oil and Benzyl Benzoate Used as a Vehicle for Antiandrogens on the Adrenal Cortex. Archives of Andrology, 2(4), 365–369 | 10.3109/01485017908987338
		


You can usually find a full study using libgen if it's old enough.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Sep 30, 2022)

yydszmiteg2 said:


> Library Genesis • scientific articles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for mentioning LibGen!


----------



## dumbledore (Sep 30, 2022)

Wy4M said:


> Why trannies inject Estradiol: "bioidentical hormone in that it is chemically identical to that from a human ovary"
> And who doesn't have ovaries and will never have them? Indeed, so they have to keep doing this for the rest of their lives.
> View attachment 3702806
> 
> ...



Idk if it was mentioned before, but here is Nerotard (Otokonoko Pharmacueticals owner).









						Nerotard Dox (Otokonoko Pharmacueticals)
					

Nerotard is the proprietor of Otokonoko Pharmacueticals, a "pharmaceuticals" establishe...




					pastehub.net
				



(archive it please, I can't do it right now as archive.md is getting ddosed by Troons)


----------



## VeteranOfTheRetardWars (Sep 30, 2022)

Benzyl benzoate is a really common solvent in UGL hormone production, and aside from all the other issues UGLs have benzyl benzoate is a big reason juiceheads with the money and connections prefer to go for pharma grade stuff. It's not good shit at all.
The gear I used to use had a concentration of 10% benzyl benzoate, and 2% benzyl alcohol. A general rule of thumb is that the more potent the dose, more mg per ml, the more of those things are used to get the hormones to get in solution. I never had issues, I ran very low doses, but some people react very badly to it. It can inflame the fuck out of your joints, hurt your organs, and basically anything that comes with systemic inflammation.
I'm not a doctor, but I would think that the longer you are exposed and pin this stuff the more issues you will face. Aside from the actual hormones and general unhealthiness of trannies, I suspect that the solvents used would exacerbate or cause the physical problems they all seem to have. How many troons complain about chronic pain, after all?
And, assuming that kids who try to transition think like kids who try gear to get swole, they would think "more is better" and just blast vials and vials of this stuff without thinking about the future, because they want to be a girl NOW.
This is not shit kids should fuck with, but the bright side for us is that domestic, i.e US based, labs are very vulnerable to law enforcement as it's turbo illegal here. A lab I used actually got busted a while ago because they were in Ohio or some shit and got caught. Lot's of people who buy hormones like domestic though, it saves money on shipping and gets to you quicker most of the time, so when those go down it's a good chunk of the market. But, the customers usually just find someone else to buy from.
It's just a fucked up situation.


----------



## Wy4M (Sep 30, 2022)

dumbledore said:


> Idk if it was mentioned before, but here is Nerotard (Otokonoko Pharmacueticals owner).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


archive: https://archive.ph/nXeyj

Some more info (I know, this link was already posted here before and I'm posting it again):


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tranny-sideshows-on-social-media.33028/page-2063#post-8511050
		


Pic related is the owner of Otokonkonokokonokokonokopharma.com


Before the hack some kiwis mentioned that he looks like a quarterback with ramen noodles hair.
After the hack he still looks like a quarterback with ramen noodles hair.

Bonus - A reddit post he once made:











						It's possible to grow more nerve cells after circumcision? : AskDocs
					

archived 30 Sep 2022 11:48:29 UTC




					archive.ph
				




So the same dude who prepares your diy-HRT claims that you can grow back your foreskin by just pulling/stretching the skin of your dick every day.
Jerusalem is in panic mode right now.
Imo we're dealing with a real specialist.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Sep 30, 2022)

Before anyone goes nuts. A *Benzene Ring *is fairly common feature in most organic compounds, most complex molecules in your body will have them. Aspirin has a Benzene ring and so do a few of your amino acids.

The issue is that Benzene itself oxidizes to harmful and hard to excrete substances within your body. These can cause major issues because it can lead to a fuck ton of blood cancers. If Otokonoko was indeed sourcing their shit from Yibai Biotech and Yibai was not selling medical grade Estrogen (they seem to mostly sell bulk)  then you have to check with how pure their product was. On their current website Progresterone is designated research use only, this is a Chinese website and I'll be very fucking surprised if they actually have US EPA and FDA standards for anything.


----------



## CooterPunch.exe (Sep 30, 2022)

Baraadmirer said:


> Most of the resources I've seen mention using benzyl benzoate as a topical agent (i.e., applied to the skin) as a deterrent against lice and scabies, but that's usually only done once barring severe infections ( Mayo Clinic | Archive ). I can only find an abstract for a study that uses the compound as a vehicle for an antiandrogen known as cyproterone acetate ( Link | Archive ), and while it doesn't appear on the page due to paywalling,


For future reference, paywalls for scientific literature can almost always be bypassed via SciHub. They domain hop sometimes but always under the “SciHub” name. Here is their current address https://sci-hub.hkvisa.net/

Edit- I see I’m late on the SciHub plug but I linked a different domain, there must be several active at a time. Great site


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2022)

BeepBoopBeepBoop said:


> On their current website Progresterone is designated research use only, this is a Chinese website and I'll be very fucking surprised if they actually have US EPA and FDA standards for anything.


I believe the conclusion was this shit isn't even suitable for pets.


----------



## Wy4M (Sep 30, 2022)

fyi - added link mentioned in my previous post about DIY-HRT


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/bobposting-chloe-elselvier-solanders-miss-voice-training-chloey-hoey-bob-smith-huai-ze-dong.100289/post-12964565
		


A preview:


Moar here: https://groups.io/g/MTFHRT/wiki/29602 / https://archive.ph/h6fzl


----------



## AgendaPoster (Sep 30, 2022)

Wy4M said:


> From that Mayo Clinic link:
> View attachment 3703180
> 
> "Do not use benzyl benzoate on open wounds"
> That's why they have to inject it


It's a bit more complex than that, it can be used as an excipient, but it's rare, which makes me suspect that the troons lack the materials, chemical tools or knowledge to use other excipients for the injections:


			https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/15661
		

Their preparation guide, colloquially called "bathtub estrogen", is largely OK, especially if sterilization of the solution is performed properly. It's good to understand that they are not synthesizing anything, they're buying the substance from China and then creating an injectable solution. Most substances are in their base form and need to be made into various salts to prepare them for ingestion or injection, they need a solvent, which sometimes is as simple as a sulphate or chlorhydrate that's solvable in water, like it's the case with morphine or other opiates that are commonly injected, but in other cases some substances are not soluble in water and need more uncommon solvents.
It's good the troons are much more preoccupied about the side effects of unsanitary injection, which are typically neglected by other types of addicts. 
It's still irrelevant in the big picture, and it's still practicing medicine without a license, hence a crime, just like this classic:


----------



## Wy4M (Sep 30, 2022)

'Lena', the person who wrote 'cook your injectable estradiol by yourself'
Not a single pic is more recent than 2001 or 2003.


Spoiler














"I have over 3300 satisfied customers. I lost count how many times I was called lifesaver, fairy godmother, angel, godsend, saint."
More here: https://archive.ph/hb4mh


----------



## Xastur (Sep 30, 2022)

_RIPBOZO #41WATCH_

_BATHE IN DIY HORSE PISS 
YOU WON'T BE MISSED_


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Sep 30, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> I believe the conclusion was this shit isn't even suitable for pets.


I still want to confirm all of it. Right now, I'm basing a lot of this on the memory of a post that doesn't exist anymore, a discord message from Bobpostings server, the fact that the Brazilian does not list their sources, my knowledge that synthesizing this shit is an extensive process that requires a fuck load of petrochemical reagents, and that they likely are compounding in the laziest way possible.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2022)

BeepBoopBeepBoop said:


> I still want to confirm all of it. Right now, I'm basing a lot of this on the memory of a post that doesn't exist anymore, a discord message from Bobpostings server, the fact that the Brazilian does not list their sources, my knowledge that synthesizing this shit is an extensive process that requires a fuck load of petrochemical reagents, and that they likely are compounding in the laziest way possible.


One thing I think is bogus is it literally containing benzene, although benzene is a decay byproduct of some of these substances.  For instance, Mountain Dew still has sodium benzoate, which could degrade into benzene given poor storage like excessive heat and exposure to light, and this is probably bad.

That said what they actually are adding and the main ingredient are almost certainly not pharmaceutical grade and shouldn't be used in anything injected in the quantities they're probably using.

It's hard to know precisely what's in this shit because you have to take the word of criminals buying from outlets that are themselves both Chinese and excessively sketchy even as Chinese go.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Sep 30, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> One thing I think is bogus is it literally containing benzene, although benzene is a decay byproduct of some of these substances.  For instance, Mountain Dew still has sodium benzoate, which could degrade into benzene given poor storage like excessive heat and exposure to light, and this is probably bad.
> 
> That said what they actually are adding and the main ingredient are almost certainly not pharmaceutical grade and shouldn't be used in anything injected in the quantities they're probably using.
> 
> It's hard to know precisely what's in this shit because you have to take the word of criminals buying from outlets that are themselves both Chinese and excessively sketchy even as Chinese go.


I mean generally Estrogens and Androgens are controlled substances for a reason. Even if they aren't dirty, it's something that really has me concerned.


----------



## anliteralidiot (Sep 30, 2022)

I feel bad for the people using these hormones because the thyroid is a bitch of an organ. It's truly a "fuck around and find out" situation when you have thyroid issues.



Spoiler: PL



I'm having issues with low thyroid, with too much estrogen and shit. It truly fucks with you. You feel crazy anxious at times, paranoid as hell about literally nothing. When I have a bad thyroid day, I get worried my husband won't come home and work myself up over it. Rationally I know he will, but there's a lump of tissue snuggled against my larynx that's not sending the hormone that makes my brain shut the fuck up. Not to mention the other shit. It just feels like some trans people are very paranoid about nothing, and this might be why.


----------



## CooterPunch.exe (Sep 30, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> One thing I think is bogus is it literally containing benzene, although benzene is a decay byproduct of some of these substances.  For instance, Mountain Dew still has sodium benzoate, which could degrade into benzene given poor storage like excessive heat and exposure to light, and this is probably bad.


The 2% benzene contamination is likely due to the fact that benzene is a commonly used industrial solvent, ie used to dissolve the precursors during the synthesis so the reaction can occur; can't really do a reaction if everything is solid, so stuff needs to be solvated (in benzene, for example). Because this is cheaply made estrogen and not top of the line super pure stuff, they don't bother to fully dry/remove solvent from the final product, so some of the benzene remains trapped within the estrogen. Pharma companies selling estrogen for human consumption would ensure that the final product (estrogen) is completely dry and benzene free, then double check purity.


----------



## Brigadoom (Sep 30, 2022)

I always hated this whole "teehee I'm making bath tub estrogen" like it's a game to them, which I know it is for the sick fucks. They were so sure they could get away with it too, just look at all the jokes Lucas and this degenerate made constantly. They are so used to being insulated from consequences because they're a pair of slimy troons. Null was right, all the hard work he's had to do is worth it so that another kid doesn't fuck up their whole life over stupid teenage angst.


----------



## Punished Neco (Sep 30, 2022)

I mean it's produced in China, in 2008 300,000 infants were poisoned after drinking milk formula that contained Melamine, a chemical used in plastic. 
The Benzene could have gotten into the DIYHRT for multiple reasons, hell maybe China knew that it was most likely going to be troons injecting it so they slipped a little spice into the formula. 
Or maybe China just shouldn't be trusted to produce pharmaceuticals. I'm going to say it's probably the second one.

Either way whoever is involved in this whole thing needs arresting, convicting and sentencing to Larry Nassar levels of jailtime


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2022)

Punished Neco said:


> The Benzene could have gotten into the DIYHRT for multiple reasons, hell maybe China knew that it was most likely going to be troons injecting it so they slipped a little spice into the formula.


China probably approves of troonery, at least in the West, because these freaks weaken our already damaged society.


----------



## Jon Osterman (Sep 30, 2022)

Punished Neco said:


> The Benzene could have gotten into the DIYHRT for multiple reasons, hell maybe China knew that it was most likely going to be troons injecting it so they slipped a little spice into the formula.
> Or maybe China just shouldn't be trusted to produce pharmaceuticals. I'm going to say it's probably the second one.


If they wanted to "spice" things up, they'd probably just go with something simple like lead or arsenic. This is such a sketchy substance that the benzene could very easily be both from a contaminated factory that also makes plastics and them producing the substance poorly.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Sep 30, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> China probably approves of troonery, at least in the West, because these freaks weaken our already damaged society.


Anything that damages the geopolitical enemies.
If they become Maoists and start propagandizing the West is evil, bonus points.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Sep 30, 2022)

Jon Osterman said:


> If they wanted to "spice" things up, they'd probably just go with something simple like lead or arsenic. This is such a sketchy substance that the benzene could very easily be both from a contaminated factory that also makes plastics and them *producing the substance poorly*.


I can believe this. Tofu-dreg projects are sadly not unheard of in China, usually at the cost of many lives if a high-rise collapses.


----------



## Hal (Sep 30, 2022)

Kiwifarms always wins NIGGERS!


----------



## OnASpree (Oct 1, 2022)

VeteranOfTheRetardWars said:


> Benzyl benzoate is a really common solvent in UGL hormone production, and aside from all the other issues UGLs have benzyl benzoate is a big reason juiceheads with the money and connections prefer to go for pharma grade stuff. It's not good shit at all.
> The gear I used to use had a concentration of 10% benzyl benzoate, and 2% benzyl alcohol.


Not just UGL. Pharma commonly has 10% by volume Benzyl Benzoate per 100 mg androgen in solution, take for example Pfizer. Plenty of garbage in UGL that causes PIP, and when you're trying to push 500 mg/ml of cypionate into your ass; That 50% Benzyl Benzoate is probably a part of that. But based on what I'm seeing, the proportion in the Troon-joos™ is well within whats widely considered tolerable medically.
We don't need this red herring to know the Princes of Slaanesh are evil for shilling this shit to kids.


----------



## VeteranOfTheRetardWars (Oct 1, 2022)

OnASpree said:


> Not just UGL. Pharma commonly has 10% by volume Benzyl Benzoate per 100 mg androgen in solution, take for example Pfizer. Plenty of garbage in UGL that causes PIP, and when you're trying to push 500 mg/ml of cypionate into your ass; That 50% Benzyl Benzoate is probably a part of that. But based on what I'm seeing, the proportion in the Troon-joos™ is well within whats widely considered tolerable medically.
> We don't need this red herring to know the Princes of Slaanesh are evil for shilling this shit to kids.


I never used pharma grade gear, and the highest I ran was about 300mg Test E a week plus some orals, so UGL things are all I know about personally. Either way, messing with hormones is a horrible idea for kids.
And really, it doesn't matter what's in the troonshine, it's really fucked up for anyone to be using this stuff. And if it's kids, it doesn't matter to me if the quality is there, they shouldn't be messing with any of this at all.
I quit gear for good a bit ago, different story that's not important, but I know the thought process these kids have and that's what worries me. I know what it's like to hide syringes from people, what it's like to explain radical changes in your body, side effects, all that stuff, it just sucks. It's a major stress mentally, and the biological ramifications are even harder to deal with, especially for people who are trying to change their entire body from one gender to the other. How would you explain growing tits to your partner? How would you rationalize the sexual and mental dysfunction that comes with these drugs? It's terrible, and for kids who got groomed into trans shit it's hard to go back.
And, just as a guy who did this stuff, you don't really know if Femboy Pharma or  Roids R' Us or whomever is even accurate with their product descriptions. It could be 100% olive oil for all you know, or they could just throw some pure progesterone or spironolactone in the estradiol for shits and gigs. You just don't know unless you test it in a lab, and nobody does that.
Too long didn't read, it's just a risky and predatory industry that minors should never be involved in at all. Hell, for all I know I took Dbol instead of Var, but at least I knew the risk as I am an adult and knew something about the pharmacology. These kids trying to troon out, they don't know shit about anything. And, if they get some terrible issues, they can't even tell anyone because they don't want to be found out.
All and all, it is pure evil. The people who push this and groom kids are despicable.


----------



## Wy4M (Oct 1, 2022)

Estradiol Valerate injection dosage when prescribed:
- For menopausal symptoms & low estrogen conditions: 10 to 20 mg every 4 weeks
- prostate cancer: at least 30 mg every 1 or 2 weeks




https://www.goodrx.com/delestrogen/what-is / https://archive.ph/RORa6

Bobposting's website: Start with 4 mg every 5 days = 24mg per 30 days or 22.4mg every 4 weeks.
Adjust accordingly.
Source: trust me bro. Besides, you only have to do this forever kid.

https://diyhrt.wiki/transfem / https://archive.ph/e5Q99#sourcing_dosing

So women in their menopause or with low estrogen conditions: 10-20mg every 4 weeks
Trannies start with 22.4mg every 4 weeks:


----------



## DrNow (Oct 1, 2022)

Keffals and co set the bar pretty high with regards to smug gloating. I think we should just patiently wait the shitstorm out and stand by our convictions that speaking about Internet personalities, even negatively is not a crime. That being said, this search result for bobposting is pretty funny.

It’s weird, Keffals wanted Josh broken and in pain, he was joking about Josh crying over pizza and his supporters were bragging about KF users begging for forgiveness as they were hunted down by the authorities. There was a sadistic streak underpinning the entire thing. All I want is a place on the Internet where I can speak freely and not be policed by narcissistic weirdos. If Keffals had a mental breakdown over all of this, it really wouldn‘t bring me any pleasure, I’d be glad I’m not being policed by a Troon anymore, but other than that I don’t even care about him.

Lucas had zero dignity and self restraint when he was getting his way. It was impossible for him to keep up the pretence he feared for his life as the urge to gloat over YouTube  became too much. The disappearance of Bobposting is the only major thing to have come of Keffals colossal grift.


----------



## Imagine Reading This LOL (Oct 1, 2022)

DrNow said:


> View attachment 3705893
> 
> Keffals and co set the bar pretty high with regards to smug gloating. I think we should just patiently wait the shitstorm out and stand by our convictions that speaking about Internet personalities, even negatively is not a crime. That being said, this search result for bobposting is pretty funny.
> 
> ...


Lucas tried so hard to destroy this site and failed. His tranny nigger faggots will continue to believe they won because this is the only source of happiness in their miserable lives. People like him are the reason every real American should move to a 2A friendly state and get stocked up, because the globohomo civil war is coming and faggots like Keffals will be the standard bearers.

Lucas will continue to huff copium but ultimately he failed. He had the media, Washington DC, the ADL, Twitter and corporate America on his side and he still failed. That if nothing else should show that god is our side and we will remember as being on the right side of history when we win.

But we can still do better, keep documenting this HRT shit faggots, name the jew and make sure we spread the existance of this fucked up HRT DIY "Drug yourself without your parents knowing Goyim!" directory. Public opinion is slowly turning against them thanks to people like us. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## Bango Bongo in the Congo (Oct 1, 2022)

Destiny mentioned during his stream on Keffals that Bobposting has been nonstop messaging him to beg for mercy. It's safe to say he's SHOOK.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Oct 1, 2022)

I'm not watching the stream live (about an hour behind), but is that why there are notification sounds popping up frequently?


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 1, 2022)

Bango Bongo in the Congo said:


> Destiny mentioned during his stream on Keffals that Bobposting has been nonstop messaging him to beg for mercy. It's safe to say he's SHOOK.


The fact they were so smug makes it all the more sweet.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Oct 1, 2022)

Destiny also mentioned on his stream that a web crawler was added onto DIYHRT, presumably to know which pages were being archived by his team.


----------



## repentance (Oct 1, 2022)

Bango Bongo in the Congo said:


> Destiny mentioned during his stream on Keffals that Bobposting has been nonstop messaging him to beg for mercy. It's safe to say he's SHOOK.


According to /snow/, it's already been taken down.

Edit.  Seems that it has been made private.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 1, 2022)

Imagine Reading This LOL said:


> Lucas will continue to huff copium but ultimately he failed. He had the media, Washington DC, the ADL, Twitter and corporate America on his side and he still failed. That if nothing else should show that god is our side and we will remember as being on the right side of history when we win.


Anyone who has to boast about being on the right side of history is obviously losing in the right now and their idea of history is fantasy because they'll lose there too.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Oct 1, 2022)

Well, beyond trying to get an email from the Chink Biotech company it seems like the Destiny Document Section VI has done most of the work. I might just try to rip Destiny's document and make a smaller one about Bobposting, but it seems like really the only more disgusting thing would be if the Brazilian Tranny wasn't purifiying his bulk orders. 

If the Benzene poisoning I think might be occurring, they wouldn't see it for a few years. They might notice some rashes and other shit, but it's something that fucking with their body chemistry could cover up. Some urine tests can find some side products of Benzene. I am still unsure, but the sources they get this shit from does not instill confidence. 






						Keffals: A Case Study on Internet Terrorism and Mass Media Manipulation
					

Keffals: A Case Study on Internet Terrorism and Mass Media Manipulation For the last six years, progressives and conservatives have waged vicious war with one another across cyberspace. With cultural, political, and advertiser pressure bearing down on these social media platforms, conservatives...




					destinygg.substack.com


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2022)

Bango Bongo in the Congo said:


> Destiny mentioned during his stream on Keffals that Bobposting has been nonstop messaging him to beg for mercy. It's safe to say he's SHOOK.


If DongPosting goes to jail I will make an IP2 style mugshot collage putting him next to people like Nick Bate and Chris.

They constantly threaten me with some looming legal consequence for daring to host a web forum while they brag about getting teens to smuggle and shoot carcinogens directly into their fucking bloodstream.


----------



## Sprate Header (Oct 1, 2022)

Null said:


> If DongPosting goes to jail I will make an IP2 style mugshot collage putting him next to people like Nick Bate and Chris.


Nigga I can do that


----------



## He Found Captain Winky (Oct 1, 2022)

Dong has learned the internet never forgets.


----------



## DrogelDef (Oct 1, 2022)

Does anyone have the contact and transfem directories of the hrt website saved? Apparently that little shit bobposting is taking down the directories' archives.


----------



## 3322 (Oct 1, 2022)

From Destiny's Manifesto






This fucker is trying to completely rewrite history. Why would people think you are sending minors bathtub HRT? Maybe because you have been bragging about it on twitter?







DrogelDef said:


> Does anyone have the contact and transfem directories of the hrt website saved? Apparently that little shit bobposting is taking down the directories' archives.


https://archive.ph/K9hh4


----------



## oh no im late for school (Oct 1, 2022)

we can go a lil further back than that for some pages. here's all the snaps






						diyhrt.wiki: DIY HRT Directory
					

diyhrt.wiki




					archive.ph


----------



## Aria (Oct 1, 2022)

3322 said:


> From Destiny's Manifesto
> 
> View attachment 3707509
> View attachment 3707510View attachment 3707511
> ...


Everything is archived dumbass.

All you have to do is shine a spotlight on his degeneracy and he'll quickly change his tune.but were the one's that going to prison right?


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 1, 2022)

oh no im late for school said:


> we can go a lil further back than that for some pages. here's all the snaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...








						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org
				



Here's the way back machine even though they're cucks that dearchived the farms and could dearchive the hrt wiki in the future.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 1, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> Nigga I can do that
> View attachment 3707248


This except take Terry Davis off.


----------



## He Found Captain Winky (Oct 1, 2022)

3322 said:


> From Destiny's Manifesto
> 
> View attachment 3707509
> View attachment 3707510View attachment 3707511
> ...


He can try rewriting his vile history all he wants. We have all the receipts showing that this chink troon has been selling illegally produced drugs to minors.


----------



## jertzog (Oct 1, 2022)

Having found out a little more about this guy, I would surmise a few things. Moving from Vancouver to Edmonton is an irregular step to make, especially since he's not studying anything relevant to Alberta industry. It may simply be migratory behavior typical to mainland Chinese migrants (though Bobposting is apparently a citizen by birth) because Vancouver is too crowded, or maybe he chose to study an entire day's drive from home so he could comfortably live a double life as a tranny and continue to live off his family. His condo is somewhat mid-range, and it's safe to say that mom and dad take care of that and his other bills too. Again, all this is speculation.

Site is too jittery right now for me to browse this thread and see what people have said so far about the legality of distributing bathtub HRT, but the key to fighting Bobposting's hobby is by either tipping off the condo owners or finding the family Dong.


----------



## Lei Wulong's Left Leg (Oct 2, 2022)

jertzog said:


> Having found out a little more about this guy, I would surmise a few things. Moving from Vancouver to Edmonton is an irregular step to make, especially since he's not studying anything relevant to Alberta industry. It may simply be migratory behavior typical to mainland Chinese migrants (though Bobposting is apparently a citizen by birth) because Vancouver is too crowded, or maybe he chose to study an entire day's drive from home so he could comfortably live a double life as a tranny and continue to live off his family. His condo is somewhat mid-range, and it's safe to say that mom and dad take care of that and his other bills too. Again, all this is speculation.
> 
> Site is too jittery right now for me to browse this thread and see what people have said so far about the legality of distributing bathtub HRT, but the key to fighting Bobposting's hobby is by either tipping off the condo owners or finding the family Dong.


I live in the Vancouver area, and the rent is atrocious here. Like, $2000+ a month for a bachelor's apartment, which is staggering, even for the third most populated city in Canada.
I'm going to presume it's a mix of that and the fact that Alberta is peak conservative country in this maple-flavored shitheap, and is 100% the kind of place Bobposting would brag about hocking homemade bathtub HRT to local kids.
I hope he tries. There's a good chance his body would never be found out there. In Roblox, of course.


----------



## lolwatagain (Oct 2, 2022)

jertzog said:


> Having found out a little more about this guy, I would surmise a few things. Moving from Vancouver to Edmonton is an irregular step to make, especially since he's not studying anything relevant to Alberta industry. It may simply be migratory behavior typical to mainland Chinese migrants (though Bobposting is apparently a citizen by birth) because Vancouver is too crowded, or maybe he chose to study an entire day's drive from home so he could comfortably live a double life as a tranny and continue to live off his family. His condo is somewhat mid-range, and it's safe to say that mom and dad take care of that and his other bills too. Again, all this is speculation.
> 
> Site is too jittery right now for me to browse this thread and see what people have said so far about the legality of distributing bathtub HRT, but the key to fighting Bobposting's hobby is by either tipping off the condo owners or finding the family Dong.



As a general rule of thumb, you can't order bulk prescription drugs from China and then resell them and distribute them. Prescription drugs need to adhere to specific standards, and you need a prescription in order to legally obtain them.

Under Canadian Law, everything in the DIY HRT directory would be a counterfeit drug.  Sex hormones are prescription drugs in Canada.



			https://hpr-rps.hres.ca/pdl.php?lang=en
		


Canada's Food and Drugs Act has several requirements for prescription drugs, and it's too much to go through, but here's a link on the process if anyone is actually interested.


			https://content.next.westlaw.com/practical-law/document/Iffa811f25ac111e598dc8b09b4f043e0/Distribution-and-marketing-of-drugs-in-Canada-overview?viewType=FullText&transitionType=Default&contextData=(sc.Default)&firstPage=true
		


If you aren't following the standards, and don't have the proper licenses, then you're selling counterfeit drugs. And you can't purchase prescription drugs without a proper prescription.

The fuckers making and distributing bathtub Troonshine are breaking the law.  The retarded children buying troonshine are breaking the law.  I don't know enough about maple law to know if connecting the two parties would be enough for a conspiracy charge, but I would be fucking shocked if it wasn't.


----------



## Wy4M (Oct 2, 2022)

fyi 
DIY-HRT sources archived on Sep 3 2022:
 








						DIY HRT Directory | Transfem Guide
					

archived 3 Sep 2022 23:41:48 UTC




					archive.ph
				





Now:









						DIY HRT Directory | Transfem Guide
					

archived 2 Oct 2022 07:59:50 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 2, 2022)

Wy4M said:


> fyi
> DIY-HRT sources archived on Sep 3 2022:
> View attachment 3708588 View attachment 3708589
> 
> ...


Editing the sources out but not editing the typo in the Vanna Pharma entry makes me feel good about the quality control here.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Oct 2, 2022)

Not to mention their "ignore their doses" warning.  Definitely instilling a lot of confidence about how "safe" this whole thing is.


----------



## notafederalagent (Oct 2, 2022)

The DIYHRT Wiki used to be called the DIY Trans Wiki.  The old url now redirects to the diyhrt url.
https://archive.ph/diytrans.wiki

In Destiny's release today, josikinz says they started the site with their ex gf:

https://i.imgur.com/XOgFDsg.png (https://archive.ph/FTrvd)

Two users uploaded the media and images to the site, Josikinz and Bluu (I'm asuming is the ex "gf"):
https://diytrans.wiki/Special:MIMESearch/image/jpeg (https://archive.ph/0ahXL)


> Hey there! My name is *Bluu* and I'm the creator of DIY Trans Wiki. I've been on hormone replacement therapy since December of 2017, starting with DIY administration and eventually acquiring medications through an endocrinologist and then informed consent clinic. After following the WPATH guidelines for 2.5 years, I eventually learned about the Powers Method of HRT and became increasingly interested in DIY HRT, which ultimately lead me to the creation of this website.
> If you have any questions or comments for me, feel free to message me on Discord. You can contact me in the DIY Trans Wiki discord group by following the previous link or by clicking the Discord button on the left panel of the site.


https://diytrans.wiki/User:Bluu (https://archive.ph/DMJip)

It just so happens that the EXIF data shows the camera/lens serial numbers match on the photos each of them uploaded.  Bluu could be a real person, or a made up alias of josikinz.  Is there any link between bobposting and josikinz that anyone has found?



Spoiler: Pics and EXIF info



https://diytrans.wiki/wiki/images/7/7c/Alibaba_Bulk_Progesterone.jpg (https://archive.ph/xFV7A)
File Name                       : Alibaba_Bulk_Progesterone.jpg
Camera Model Name               : Canon EOS Rebel T6i
Serial Number                   : 032022016840
Lens Model                      : EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
Lens Serial Number              : 00001024c0
Date Created                    : 2020:04:28 01:48:17.045

https://diytrans.wiki/wiki/images/f/fe/Alibaba_Bulk_Bicalutamide.jpg (https://archive.ph/NCAml)
File Name                       : Alibaba_Bulk_Bicalutamide.jpg
Camera Model Name               : Canon EOS Rebel T6i
Serial Number                   : 032022016840
Lens Model                      : EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
Lens Serial Number              : 00001024c0
Date Created                    : 2020:04:28 01:48:41.083

https://diytrans.wiki/wiki/images/5/55/DIY_Bicalutamide_Volumetric_Dosing.jpg (https://archive.ph/wDg6T)
File Name                       : DIY_Bicalutamide_Volumetric_Dosing.jpg
Camera Model Name               : Canon EOS Rebel T6i
Serial Number                   : 032022016840
Lens Model                      : EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
Lens Serial Number              : 00001024c0
Date Created                    : 2020:04:28 03:07:08.056

https://diytrans.wiki/wiki/images/3/30/Ingredients_for_Lotion_Part_of_Progesterone_Cream.JPG (https://archive.ph/vAB6c)
File Name                       : Ingredients_for_Lotion_Part_of_Progesterone_Cream.jpg
Camera Model Name               : Canon EOS Rebel T6i
Internal Serial Number          : QA0349548
Lens Model                      : EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
Lens Serial Number              : 00001024c0
Create Date                     : 2020:04:28 05:38:09.26

https://diytrans.wiki/wiki/images/1/11/IMG_1458.JPG (https://archive.ph/5XhGQ)
File Name                       : IMG_1458.jpg
Camera Model Name               : Canon EOS Rebel T6i
Serial Number                   : 032022016840
Internal Serial Number          : QA0349548
Lens Model                      : EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
Lens Serial Number              : 00001024c0
Create Date                     : 2020:04:28 07:00:32.27

https://diytrans.wiki/wiki/images/4/4f/IMG_1459.JPG (https://archive.ph/VdWvy)
File Name                       : IMG_1459.jpg
Camera Model Name               : Canon EOS Rebel T6i
Serial Number                   : 032022016840
Internal Serial Number          : QA0349548
Lens Model                      : EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
Lens Serial Number              : 00001024c0
Create Date                     : 2020:04:28 07:17:33.29

https://diytrans.wiki/wiki/images/b/b3/IMG_1462.JPG (https://archive.ph/97VJC)
File Name                       : IMG_1462.jpg
Camera Model Name               : Canon EOS Rebel T6i
Serial Number                   : 032022016840
Internal Serial Number          : QA0349548
Lens Model                      : EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
Lens Serial Number              : 00001024c0
Create Date                     : 2020:04:28 07:24:10.60

https://diytrans.wiki/wiki/images/9/90/IMG_1468.JPG (https://archive.ph/85gIV)
File Name                       : IMG_1468.jpg
Camera Model Name               : Canon EOS Rebel T6i
Serial Number                   : 032022016840
Internal Serial Number          : QA0349548
Lens Model                      : EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
Lens Serial Number              : 00001024c0
Create Date                     : 2020:04:28 07:58:38.82



edit:  I don't believe they had the forethought to tamper with the metadata to cause misdirection when they were uploading these years ago.  Don't make the same kind of mistake, strip metadata from photos and videos before you upload to the net.  mat2 works great for this purpose.  Verify the files are clean with exiftool after cleaning. Stay safe out there.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 2, 2022)

I wanted to learn what the Powers Method of HRT was and the link there 404s but I was able to relocate it. I can see why this PowerPoint presentation appealed to a self-dosing self-manufacturing troon.







Spoiler: random things


----------



## 306h4Ge5eJUJ (Oct 2, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> Not to mention their "ignore their doses" warning.  Definitely instilling a lot of confidence about how "safe" this whole thing is.


I really don't know which alternative is worse: "Their doses are way too low, use higher ones, trust me" or "I'm sourcing from people who recommend dangerous doses, but don't worry my recs are totally fine"


----------



## Wy4M (Oct 2, 2022)

June 2021: He replies to a deleted tweet that he's going to start selling bathtub estrogen:










						Miss Voice Training on Twitter: "i will once …
					

archived 2 Oct 2022 09:37:49 UTC




					archive.ph
				




September 2021: Says he's selling bathtub estrogen until he can pay for his ffs (facial feminization surgery)









						Miss Voice Training on Twitter: "im gonna kee…
					

archived 2 Oct 2022 09:36:22 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Edit: added 2 more:




			https://archive.ph/9hEKq
		





			https://archive.ph/IBFkn
		


I could not find any other tweets where he claims he's selling/gonna sell bathtub estrogen but this sack of shit has been promoting otokonoko a lot:


Spoiler



I know, does contain reposts but I wanted to group them together.









						Femboy Voice Training auf Twitter: "otokonoko isn't the problem, the …
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 21:01:13 UTC




					archive.ph
				













						Femboy Voice Training auf Twitter: "… "
					

archived 2 Oct 2022 09:55:23 UTC




					archive.ph
				













						Fembоy Vоice Тraining on Twitter: "https://t.co/mEIbX8vSQC… "
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 18:39:25 UTC




					archive.ph
				







Spoiler: Otokonoko has a proven track record

















						Fembоy Vоice Тraining auf Twitter: "I don't understand why someone wo…
					

archived 2 Oct 2022 09:59:44 UTC




					archive.ph
				













						Birthday girl Chloester auf Twitter: "https://t.co/mEIbX8vSQC current…
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 18:36:19 UTC




					archive.ph
				













						Femboy Voice Trаining auf Twitter: "https://t.co/mEIbX8vSQC raws from…
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 18:35:13 UTC




					archive.ph
				













						Femboy Voice Trаining auf Twitter: "https://t.co/mEIbX8vSQC where i g…
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 18:33:06 UTC




					archive.ph
				




 








						Femboy Voice Trаining auf Twitter: "it's probably a bad idea to do it…
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 18:30:01 UTC




					archive.ph
				













						Femboy Voice Trаining auf Twitter: "https://t.co/1rAnHI1aNd https://t…
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 18:29:45 UTC




					archive.ph
				













						Miss Voice Training 🐮🍌 on Twitter: "now that i think a…
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 18:18:50 UTC




					archive.ph
				













						Femboy Voice Trаining auf Twitter: "look how fucking cute this vial i…
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 15:59:18 UTC




					archive.ph
				







A selfie:


 








						Femboy Voice Training auf Twitter: "so twitter cropping doesnt eat th…
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 15:29:25 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Bragging that his youtube vid got 3000 views:


 








						Femboy Voice Trаining auf Twitter: "3000 views holy fuck guys!!!!… "
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 15:48:23 UTC




					archive.ph
				




2 days later:









						Femboy Voice Trаining auf Twitter: "Yeah? What's popping slime.… "
					

archived 17 Sep 2022 15:50:54 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Chleedles / Chloe needles.


----------



## HorseGirlSupremacy (Oct 2, 2022)

I didn't see anybody talk about this person, so I have gone through some of the stuff surrounding them.

*This is Cassandria* - Discord ID: 854002430076649472
Referred to mostly as Cass, was a moderator in bobposting's discord server. Why is he not a moderator you might wonder? Well surprise surprise, he was outed as a groomer and protected by other moderators.



A lot of the messages have been removed as they were screenshots from DMs.
But here is what has been shared.





From what I can understand from the discord messages, Ember went to #Askmods complaining about Cass being inappropriate, being accused of lying, then sending the proof, whereas the other mods refused to take action, instead they purged the channel removing the public proof.










Ember who is a minor, was threatened with a ban by the mod Violet, why? Because of rule 7, which is a rule that Cass added, which made it bannable to block a mod. 
Meaning Ember who is a victim of Cass, was not only silenced by mods, but was unable to block Cass unless he wanted to get Banned. Ember was banned and later unbanned.



Rule 7 has now been removed, and I didn't get to save it.

More conversation about Cass, after he left.




Violet who is the mod not only defended Cass, but refused to ban them, and Cass was never banned they left by themselves because "people where hostile towards them"






Confirmation they where mod




THEY ARE FAT LOLOLO



Irronic really


Twitter
Pronounce Page 
Steam
Youtube
Twitch
GitHub


----------



## He Found Captain Winky (Oct 2, 2022)

HorseGirlSupremacy said:


> I didn't see anybody talk about this person, so I have gone through some of the stuff surrounding them.
> 
> *This is Cassandria* - Discord ID: 854002430076649472
> Referred to mostly as Cass, was a moderator in bobposting's discord server. Why is he not a moderator you might wonder? Well surprise surprise, he was outed as a groomer and protected by other moderators.
> ...


Exhibit # 10000007865 that tranny discords are the festering amholes of the internet. Mao Ze Dong and his troon friends are parasites.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Oct 2, 2022)

Wy4M said:


> fyi
> DIY-HRT sources archived on Sep 3 2022:
> View attachment 3708588 View attachment 3708589
> 
> ...





LadiosSopp said:


> Not to mention their "ignore their doses" warning.  Definitely instilling a lot of confidence about how "safe" this whole thing is.


It begs the question; why are some of the sources distributing concentrations that are "too high for most people"? 

What amazes me is that instructions given on the site are using absolute quantities (such as this transmasc dosing table ( Archive )), and doesn't take into account individual mass. Pumping adequate testosterone into a 90 lb. twig is not the same amount for a 350 lb. hambeast. Things like this should absolutely be determined by a licenced medical professional, not by fucking guesswork from some Internet rando.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 2, 2022)

lolwatagain said:


> The fuckers making and distributing bathtub Troonshine are breaking the law. The retarded children buying troonshine are breaking the law. I don't know enough about maple law to know if connecting the two parties would be enough for a conspiracy charge, but I would be fucking shocked if it wasn't.


They've realized this, since some troon we never heard of named Lucas Roberts for no reason at all deliberately provoked us.

I bet they're actually pretty pissed at that dude for drawing attention to their organized crime operation we had zero interest in at all before Luke's grifting frenzy attracted our attention to it.

Good job Luke!


----------



## Wy4M (Oct 2, 2022)

Keffals knew exactly what was going on.
The 2nd tweet: "... a teenager from texas in chat said when the ban on people under 18 receiving gender affirming care happened, he used this directory to continue medical transition. this is the path forward to help kids affected by these laws."










						keffals on Twitter: "i am proud to announce i am sponsoring the diy h…
					

archived 2 Oct 2022 17:24:39 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## veritarded (Oct 2, 2022)

HorseGirlSupremacy said:


> violet i just wanna let you know that the shit u said to me last night is the reason why I have a few more cuts on my thigh today so maybe you should think about that when taking into consideration why I blocked you


random.txt tier message


----------



## Gone Ham (Oct 2, 2022)

HorseGirlSupremacy said:


> I didn't see anybody talk about this person, so I have gone through some of the stuff surrounding them.
> 
> *This is Cassandria* - Discord ID: 854002430076649472
> Referred to mostly as Cass, was a moderator in bobposting's discord server. Why is he not a moderator you might wonder? Well surprise surprise, he was outed as a groomer and protected by other moderators.
> ...


Joseph Cash Pcola of 129 Powerline road, Freedom Pennsylvania strikes again!


----------



## Drihten (Oct 2, 2022)

Gone Ham said:


> Joseph Cash Pcola of 129 Powerline road, Freedom Pennsylvania strikes again!


I see he's expanded his options outside of the Hearts of Iron 4 modding community! Of all the people to see again. How many more children will he groom?


----------



## Karakhalkin-Gol (Oct 2, 2022)

Drihten said:


> I see he's expanded his options outside of the Hearts of Iron 4 modding community! Of all the people to see again. How many more children will he groom?


His pool of victims has quadrupled, possibly quintupled. HOI4 isn't exactly the most well known game out on the market.


----------



## Drihten (Oct 2, 2022)

Karakhalkin-Gol said:


> His pool of victims has quadrupled, possibly quintupled. HOI4 isn't exactly the most well known game out on the market.



It really is both amazing (in the surprising sense of course) and horrific that a fat fuck like him can groom so many people, makes me question how he manages to do it. Does he continue with his suicide-baiting to garner pity points from hapless internet strangers or something?


----------



## Jon Osterman (Oct 3, 2022)

Baraadmirer said:


> It begs the question; why are some of the sources distributing concentrations that are "too high for most people"?
> 
> What amazes me is that instructions given on the site are using absolute quantities (such as this transmasc dosing table ( Archive )), and doesn't take into account individual mass. Pumping adequate testosterone into a 90 lb. twig is not the same amount for a 350 lb. hambeast. Things like this should absolutely be determined by a licenced medical professional, not by fucking guesswork from some Internet rando.


This is all being done with people who have little or no medical knowledge. They probably set up the doses for their fat asses and never considered that others would need less.


----------



## oh no im late for school (Oct 3, 2022)

that dr powers guy is a trip, he personalizes treatment for each patient using his own research-driven practice, he's so in demand some of the most popular tranny pornstars across the country see him and his waitlist is supposedly years-long. nobody's done more than him to very specifically cater to that hideous community in the last decade and still like twice a year he says something _mildly_ un-pc on facebook or twitter and all the dumbshit troons he's totally dedicated his life to helping absolutely rip him to shreds for days straight and he blames it on _his_ autism and quits social media for a few months. it just keeps happening and it's really fucking funny every single time


----------



## Marche (Oct 3, 2022)

oh no im late for school said:


> that dr powers guy is a trip, he personalizes treatment for each patient using his own research-driven practice, he's so in demand some of the most popular tranny pornstars across the country see him and his waitlist is supposedly years-long. nobody's done more than him to very specifically cater to that hideous community in the last decade and still like twice a year he says something _mildly_ un-pc on facebook or twitter and all the dumbshit troons he's totally dedicated his life to helping absolutely rip him to shreds for days straight and he blames it on _his_ autism and quits social media for a few months. it just keeps happening and it's really fucking funny every single time


I assume this is all like actually legal and not like some medical board overlooking this guys clear unethical work.


----------



## KKKaan (Oct 3, 2022)

Marche said:


> I assume this is all like actually legal and not like some medical board overlooking this guys clear unethical work.


It is, but it really shouldn't be.


----------



## EpicGamerMoment (Oct 3, 2022)

Gone Ham said:


> Joseph Cash Pcola of 129 Powerline road, Freedom Pennsylvania strikes again!


I never expected this crossover in a million years


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Oct 4, 2022)

Dong (Fitting for a troon) wouldn't be begging to Destiny of all people not to post things that are all ready out there if he wasn't so desperate.

This pedo is *fucking scared*. His roomates have been named, his address is known, and his drug operation is now front and center for the world to see. I doubt fatshit Canadian cops would care, as they're about Britbong levels of ignoring real crimes in favor of investigating peple saying mean things online. "Eh there buddy, ya goot a certificate for that comment?" 

But others might. Johnathan Yaniv in Vancouver has been filmed a few times being confronted in public. Lets hope Keffals and his merry band of pedos share similar fates.

Whoever he "sold the DIY site" to, will be next.

We're making progress!


----------



## Artificial Stupidity (Oct 4, 2022)

InteracialBowelSyndrome said:


> Dong (Fitting for a troon) wouldn't be begging to Destiny of all people not to post things that are all ready out there if he wasn't so desperate.
> 
> This pedo is *fucking scared*. His roomates have been named, his address is known, and his drug operation is now front and center for the world to see. I doubt fatshit Canadian cops would care, as they're about Britbong levels of ignoring real crimes in favor of investigating peple saying mean things online. "Eh there buddy, ya goot a certificate for that comment?"
> 
> ...


I have not seen any evidence it was "sold" what I have seen is the last sysop pushed a commit "deleted" that account linked to the commit in a effort to distance themselves from the project.

It's currently being "mirrored" but I believe the mirror is actually the site as it has 3 branches and the new git included the archive removal txt document after the mirror was made and the main git was wiped.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Oct 5, 2022)

https://ca.linkedin.com/in/colin-dong-575b80190
		



			https://archive.ph/bt7n5
		

His Linked in? University of Alberta 2019-2023. Sociology major 
Oh and his password is zhongguo -> or "China".
For all the non Chinese speakers, the last name is Dong, and the first name is "Huai Ze", this is confirmed in the dox by an alias, "Collin Dong".


----------



## Brillig (Oct 5, 2022)

anon4890201 said:


> 99 percent sure this is just a joke, could be wrong, but it would be strange for a Chinese-Canadian immigrant to have that name. The closest I can find is some Spanish king from the 1300s, or maybe the Full Metal Alchemist character. Can't really find anything about this name.
> 
> I recall Chloe saying something in a tweet about having 3 names, a lesser known legal name, a name that he was referred to as a male with by friends, and his online pseudonym, "Bob Smith".
> But my memory is fuzzy because I can't seem to find it.


Try "Alphonse' (or variants) with any other Chinese surname. It's actually a very common first name for Chinese.


----------



## Bahnhader (Oct 11, 2022)

I managed to find a Twitter account made by Bobposting or one of his scumbag associates with 0 tweets and 3 followers for DIYHRT supposedly as a placeholder in the event the website goes down. 
Twitter Account
Archive
It also contains a identical website for diyhrt.wiki but the domain is .how
Website
Archive


----------



## AGuntyPaajet (Oct 11, 2022)

https://archive.ph/umQnR are following HRTDIY



			https://archive.ph/ph071
		









						Catgirl is celebrating they/them autumn (@CatgirlIsLit) / Twitter
					

archived 11 Oct 2022 20:32:44 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						飛び (@sorakiido) / Twitter
					

archived 11 Oct 2022 20:25:18 UTC




					archive.ph


----------

